# Just Finished My First Mag SSC P4 Drop-in



## Gene43 (Apr 7, 2007)

I just finished my first already to go Mag 2-3 D cell SSC P4 drop-in. Output is 700ma on 2 cells and 1000ma on 3 cells. Current draw on 3 D alkalines is 1100ma, current output is 1000ma. Temperature at the base of the LED after 10 minutes runtime is 28.8 Degrees C.

Thanks, Gene Malkoff


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Apr 7, 2007)

have any pics? any price points? how bright? runtime? Its probably to early but someone was going to ask.

Thanks.


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 7, 2007)

The brightness will be 240 lumens on 3 cells and somewhere between 180 to 200 lumens on 2 cells. I think I can sell these for around $65 (there is a lot of copper work involved). The only requirement for installment in a stock Mag is to cut off the reflector cam. I'll include a reflector for $5. Runtime should be around 5-6 hours at the rated output and 2 or 3 days afterward.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 7, 2007)

At 1000ma that SSC P4 should be nice and bright! I have an SSC P4 in a cut-down Mag host that is direct drive off 3x17670's with a custom 2-stage tailcap. Low was set at ~800ma for a safe "constant-on" mode. DD straight from the pack is ~1.5amp's, which is the "high" setting. I have found that since the light is heat-sinked so well, that it can take the ~1.5amp draw just fine. I have ran the light up to 10min steady with no color shifting in the LED @ 1.5amp. It's an awesome light....built by the master Mac  


My light is the one on the left, the other is it's brother that will be running a similar set-up(not my light, currently just a host body with no light engine):







180 lumens out the front on high, with just under ~20,000 lux at one meter :rock: Did I mention the light will run for at least 3 hours on high


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, and for everyone that has sent me a 3 D Mag for modification. I'll give you the option of the drop-in for a partial refund. There is no difference in the output.


----------



## Alin10123 (Apr 7, 2007)

What's the benefit of the full version of the magmod instead of the drop in? There has to be a benefit right? better heat sinking? less internal resistance? More sturdier package? 

By the way, at $65. You might be severely overwhelmed again just like you were with the original magmod. LOL


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 7, 2007)

Except for the 2 D which has 1000ma output instead of 700ma there is no benefit. There is no noticable change except perhaps in a direct comparison. At first, (to test the waters)I may take preorders for these instead of putting them on the website.


----------



## Cydonia (Apr 7, 2007)

It is about time the world had a SSC P4 drop in for Maglite that actually drives the LED up to 1A... This is very interesting and I think marks a turning point in LED Maglite upgrades. Next step is a cluster of 3 P4's in a "drop-in" where the user completely removes the reflector - for a super flood only Mag upgrade!


----------



## Alin10123 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cydonia said:


> It is about time the world had a SSC P4 drop in for Maglite that actually drives the LED up to 1A... This is very interesting and I think marks a turning point in LED Maglite upgrades. Next step is a cluster of 3 P4's in a "drop-in" where the user completely removes the reflector - for a super flood only Mag upgrade!



There was talk of a 3 x P4 upgrade. But i dont think there was talk of it being dropin. Only being a "mod". Who knows what gene will come up with next.


----------



## SEMIJim (Apr 7, 2007)

Some thoughts, Gene. Take 'em for what they're worth (if anything)...

It would be nice to seem some pictures of the thing.

It would be nice to see some beam shots from a stock Mag upgraded with one of these.

700mA (in a 2D) isn't going to make it any brighter than some of the current crop of smaller CREE-/SSC-based lights, and less bright than some? (Tho certainly with _significantly_ more runtime.)

(Additional comment in a PM.)


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 7, 2007)

OK I'm taking preorders. The first nine (9) people to PM me and Paypal me $65 plus $5 shipping, plus $5 more if you want a cut down reflector (stippled/sputtered if you like, be sure to specify), I'll tell you where to Paypal (Paypal only at this time). I only have enough parts on hand for 9, thats why the odd number. I will have them shipped to you within 2 weeks. I only ship to U.S.A. addresses. Foriegn shipments make me crazy.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks Jim, I always appreciate input, as I don't want anyone to buy anything they don't want or that doesn't live up to its promises. As usual, if you get it and don't like or want it, send it back within 30 days and your money will be refunded. I hate being slammed and refuse to do it to ANYONE.


----------



## SEMIJim (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't think there's any doubt whatsoever about the quality of your work or your integrity, Gene. Your participation here, your rapid response to questions, and the feedback seen here on your work all speak for themselves. It's just nice to see pictures, is all .

You know how it is with guys: "Ohhhh... shiney."


----------



## Cydonia (Apr 7, 2007)

Shouldn't this thread be moved over to the CPF's Custom & Mod B/S/T section? Pictures are all but essential too.


----------



## needforspeed (Apr 7, 2007)

Have you gotten all nine sold yet ?


----------



## waynejitsu (Apr 7, 2007)

I will be sending my light this coming week for the mod we spoke of.
I like 240l out of amag light

Great work!!!


----------



## daveman (Apr 8, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Thanks Jim, I always appreciate input, as I don't want anyone to buy anything they don't want or that doesn't live up to its promises. As usual, if you get it and don't like or want it, send it back within 30 days and your money will be refunded. I hate being slammed and refuse to do it to ANYONE.


Tell them to send their Malkoff Mags to me.


----------



## needforspeed (Apr 8, 2007)

Gene,

I'm in, Paypal sent.

Bill
Massachusetts


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Bill, I got it. Ya'll are going to really like these. I had the prototype out in the yard last night and could see no difference between it and one of my 240 lumen Mag Mods. I only have a couple preorder slots left. I will post when its full. I will be adding this item to the website soon.


----------



## Tessaiga (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Gene, you got PM, albeit on a slightly different topic...


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Apr 8, 2007)

gene, what is your website address?


----------



## SEMIJim (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm not Gene, but it's http://www.malkoffdevices.com/


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 9, 2007)

Tessaiga, whenever I try to PM you it won't work. Please send an email [email protected]


----------



## Burgess (Apr 9, 2007)

More flashlight stuff i want . . . .


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 9, 2007)

PM sent for 2 hopefully


----------



## LiteBrite (Apr 9, 2007)

Are there any left?


----------



## knot (Apr 9, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> The brightness will be 240 lumens on 3 cells and somewhere between 180 to 200 lumens on 2 cells. I think I can sell these for around $65 (there is a lot of copper work involved). The only requirement for installment in a stock Mag is to cut off the reflector cam. I'll include a reflector for $5. Runtime should be around 5-6 hours at the rated output and 2 or 3 days afterward.



I already ordered the 2AA drop in for my minimag but I am wondering about my 4D mag and the TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX at http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-6k2.html - which only claims [font=arial, helvetica]150+* lumens at the emitter.

How can I get 240 lumens with 4 D cells?
*[/font]


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 9, 2007)

Gene, is this drop in using the same circuit as your "full" magmod? Do you have a pic of the unit itself and one of it installed?

I'd like one!


----------



## ace0001a (Apr 9, 2007)

To tap in for Gene: Although the Terralux modules are excellent products for what they do, other than the fact that Gene's is a "drop in" that they are different products. First of all Terralux designed their modules to simply require you to unscrew the bulb retainer ring, remove the retainer ring and bulb and screw in their module. For what it does, it's the best you can do with that setup. As said before with Mags, there's no thermal path between the bulb post and the aluminum body and that's the limitation. Terralux designed them to work the best they can with that limitation and that is why their drop-in does 150 lumens max (at the emitter). Gene's module takes it to the next level by designing a full copper heatsink that press fits over the bulb post and makes contact with the body. By doing this, it gives excellent thermal management and allows running the emitter at a higher current level. So his module does 240 lumens @ 1000mA as per LED manufacturer specs at the emitter. The only other thing you have to do is cut the cam off the reflector. If you want to retain the ability to go back to stock (and I can't possibly see why you would), I'd suggest you buy the cut reflector from Gene for the additional $5. Also, he can make it a sputtered reflector if you so desire. The driver electronics he uses in this module is similar to his full mod, but shrunk down in order to fit into a drop-in configuration. All in all, I think something like this has been long over due. As good as the Terralux drop-ins are for what they do, I think us flashaholics really needed this kind drop-in...

:goodjob: :rock:


----------



## knot (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for that. I have some spare reflectors. Gene's site is a little confusing. Are these full flashlights or just the drop in for some 100 dollars. Also, my mag is a 4D flashlight, all I see on his site is for 3D. I can cut it and rethread it but is that necessary? (or use a dummy cell)

What about making a copper or aluminum "washer" for the Terralux, that will contact the head, and turning up the power (if there is a pot.). Is this possible?


----------



## LiteBrite (Apr 9, 2007)

Gene,

I just sent you a pay pal for $75 for the drop in, shipping and one sputtered reflector for flood. 

I can't wait!!!


----------



## ace0001a (Apr 9, 2007)

knot said:


> Thanks for that. I have some spare reflectors. Gene's site is a little confusing. Are these full flashlights or just the drop in for some 100 dollars. Also, my mag is a 4D flashlight, all I see on his site is for 3D. I can cut it and rethread it but is that necessary? (or use a dummy cell)
> 
> What about making a copper or aluminum "washer" for the Terralux, that will contact the head, and turning up the power (if there is a pot.). Is this possible?



Before he announced his drop-in, he was only selling fully modded Maglites. The ones he sells for $100 are fully modded ones. He also offered CPF members here modification service for their existing 2 and 3 cell Maglites for $65. The drop-in he has is only designed for 2 and 3 cell models. If you have a 4 cell, the Terralux maybe your only choice. And actually from the numbers I've read in other threads here, it looks like the Terralux drop-in was optimized for 4 cell Mags but will work in 3-6 cell versions overall. Although performancewise, the Terralux in a 4 cell will be the same as Gene's in a 2 cell but with longer runtime I'd think (given that you're working with 4 cells rather than 2). I suppose you could use Gene's drop-in with your 4 cell, but you'd have to use 1 dummy cell (http://www.amazon.com/Dummy-battery-flashlights-Luxeon-LED/dp/B000CQ11KK ). Otherwise you might have to message Gene and see if he could somehow make a 4 cell version.


----------



## ace0001a (Apr 9, 2007)

knot said:


> What about making a copper or aluminum "washer" for the Terralux, that will contact the head, and turning up the power (if there is a pot.). Is this possible?



From what I recall, people have talked about some sort of "washer" idea for Mag drop-ins, but realized it just wasn't feasable or have it working reliably. As for turning up the power with a Terralux, it can't be done either as the current ouput has already been set in their drop-in's internal driver. It was designed to run off the stock assembly and regulates the current as such. I think someone posted that in a 4 cell configuration, it does 550mA but drops when going above that. So like I said, it looks like it was optimized for a 4 cell configuration. Gene's drop-in does 700mA in a 2 Cell, so it actually is a bit higher peformance than the Terralux. Albeit, the Terralux is only like $30 so it has its advantage there. One thing I tend to believe in is that you get what you pay for...

Although going with a the flashaholic creed: "Get both of them" ...that is if you have more than one Mag. :rock:


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow, thanks ace0001a. I don't know if I could have answered that question any better myself. Knot, the dropin in not on the site yet. I will be adding it soon. Also I will be designing a dropin for use with 4-5 cells in the near future. If you run this model on more than 3 cells the LED will be way overdriven until the driver cooks itself (which will happen in short order).


----------



## knot (Apr 9, 2007)

Now two mice in my brain start rolling. Has anyone thought of Ferrofluid cooling like what is done for audio speakers? Overkill?

I guess I won't join the over 200 lumen club. It's beyond my pocketbook. If I do, it'll have to be a DIY.



> Ferrofluids are commonly used in loudspeakers to sink heat between the voice coil and the magnet assembly, and to passively damp the movement of the cone. They reside in what would normally be the air gap around the voice coil, held in place by the speaker's magnet. Since ferrofluids are paramagnetic, they obey Curie's law, thus become less magnetic at higher temperatures. A strong magnet placed near the voice coil (which produces heat) will always attract colder ferrofluid towards it more than warmer ferrofluid thus forcing the heated ferrofluid away, towards the heat sink. This is an efficient cooling method which requires no additional energy input


----------



## knot (Apr 9, 2007)

ace0001a said:


> I suppose you could use Gene's drop-in with your 4 cell, but you'd have to use 1 dummy cell (http://www.amazon.com/Dummy-battery-flashlights-Luxeon-LED/dp/B000CQ11KK ). Otherwise you might have to message Gene and see if he could somehow make a 4 cell version.



Kind of looks like a 35 mm film container. 

Wouldn't using an extra spring or a longer spring suffice? (I know I'm pinching pennies but I have to at this point in my life. It's ok because I find ways to improvise)

Some arctic silver on contact areas should make a good contact area with a "washer" with a good flange (width) contacting the body and the drop in (scraping the anodizing off) Of course, I'm just imagining all this because I've never seen a drop in and the electronics involved.


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 9, 2007)

All sold. Thank You. Please give me about 2 weeks to get them shipped. I'm sure these will be heavily scrutinized and I certainly welcome all input.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## knot (Apr 9, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> All sold. Thank You. Please give me about 2 weeks to get them shipped. I'm sure these will be heavily scrutinized and I certainly welcome all input.
> 
> Thanks, Gene



Lol - didn't even make it on your site! I'm looking forward to seeing pictures and a 4 cell.


----------



## ace0001a (Apr 9, 2007)

knot said:


> Kind of looks like a 35 mm film container.
> 
> Wouldn't using an extra spring or a longer spring suffice? (I know I'm pinching pennies but I have to at this point in my life. It's ok because I find ways to improvise)
> 
> Some arctic silver on contact areas should make a good contact area with a "washer" with a good flange (width) contacting the body and the drop in (scraping the anodizing off) Of course, I'm just imagining all this because I've never seen a drop in and the electronics involved.



Sure, if you can find a long enough spring that will work too.

As for using artic silver and a washer, I just can't see how it would work right as it'll only end up interfering with the Mag focusing mechanism/assembly. I'm fairly sure people have already tried and that's why no one has ever released one for sale here. Trust me if the washer concept can be done, someone would've already done it by now. From what I gathered from MattK at Battery Junction, they already explored all possibilities of heatsinking for the Terralux drop-in. If you end up going the budget route, you will still get a really bright drop-in with the Terralux. I have the Terralux in my 4D Mag. It's bright, not as bright as my Malkoff Devices 3D Mag, but not far off visually speaking. Still, I find my 3D a better feel than my 4D in terms of ergonomics. Like you I struggle with the econmics of being a flashaholic (at times I still do), but sometimes you just got to bite the bullet if you want get the better product...and in the end when you just can't settle for one, you get both. Sure your wallet's going to take a hit, but the satisfaction of having and using what you paid for will ease the sting is how I look at it...


----------



## knot (Apr 9, 2007)

I was thinking when I heard some reflectors are cut, I imagined the focusing ability was sacrificed. 


Did you know one can fully submerse a computer in oil and it will run?


> "Because he didn't want to lose a bet about beer, a german guy sank his computer into an aquarium filled with oil. That was one year ago and the PC is still working! He says he likes working with that computer, because 'the oil absorbs all the sound, so it's absolutely quiet.' Additionaly he discovered, that one should place the PC under the table to avoid soaking the mouse and keyboard wet with oil because of capillary action. Detailed pictures are available at his homepage."



http://www.markusleonhardt.de/en/index.html


----------



## stonehenge69 (Apr 9, 2007)

knot said:


> Did you know one can fully submerse a computer in oil and it will run?
> 
> 
> http://www.markusleonhardt.de/en/index.html


 
Now that took a pair of big ones










Trey


----------



## Alin10123 (Apr 10, 2007)

knot said:


> I was thinking when I heard some reflectors are cut, I imagined the focusing ability was sacrificed.
> 
> 
> Did you know one can fully submerse a computer in oil and it will run?
> ...



Hmm... i wonder if that will improve cooling or make it worse.


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 10, 2007)

The oil does conduct the heat better than air but if the oil itself is not cooled then we might have a problem there. But i think the surface exposure of the oil is larger than any heatsink and an old computer doesn't put out nearly as much heat as nowadays powerhouses. I would say its better than running fans but not too much better. 


Alin10123 said:


> Hmm... i wonder if that will improve cooling or make it worse.


----------



## SEMIJim (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, it can't be just any old oil. A company called "Heathkit" used to make a product they called the "Cantenna." It was a couple of rather large-ish resistors immersed in a paint can filled with oil. They recommended PCB-free transformer oil, but you could use vegetable oil in a pinch. Motor oil was strictly out.

Actually, theoretically speaking, _any_ non-conducting coolant will work. But none of this would be very practical for a flashlight, I'm afraid. If nothing else: The heating/cooling cycles and the sealed nature of a flashlight would be an issue.

And imagine your flashlight springing a leak in your pocket .


----------



## SEMIJim (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, it can't be just any old oil. A company called "Heathkit" used to make a product they called the "Cantenna." It was a relatively inexpensive non-reactive transmitter antenna "dummy load" used for testing. It consisted of a couple of rather large-ish resistors immersed in a paint can filled with oil. They recommended PCB-free transformer oil, but you could use vegetable oil in a pinch. Motor oil was strictly out. I still have my Cantenna, btw .

Actually, theoretically speaking, _any_ non-conducting coolant will work. But none of this would be very practical for a flashlight, I'm afraid. If nothing else: The heating/cooling cycles and the sealed nature of a flashlight would be an issue.

Imagine your flashlight springing a leak in your pocket


----------



## Carabidae (Apr 10, 2007)

SEMIJim said:


> Imagine your flashlight springing a leak in your pocket


 
Thats funny.

And a D sized one at that?

Only a true flashaholic.


----------



## sysadmn (Apr 10, 2007)

There are all kinds of ways of getting heat from point A to point B. IIRC, this stuff runs $34 / gallon. Some Mercedes had sodium filled intake and exhaust valves. Given that it melts at ~100C, probably not a good choice for a flash 

I'd love to see someone make heat pipes work.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 10, 2007)

sysadmn said:


> There are all kinds of ways of getting heat from point A to point B. IIRC, this stuff runs $34 / gallon. Some Mercedes had sodium filled intake and exhaust valves. Given that it melts at ~100C, probably not a good choice for a flash
> 
> I'd love to see someone make heat pipes work.


The heat pipe is probably the best idea for what's being discussed here -- with the proper pressure and choice of coolant, it's possible to generate a working heatpipe optimized for the sort of temps we'll see at the LED. It probably isn't worth doing though, short of some sort of hard-driven multi-emitter array.


----------



## ace0001a (Apr 10, 2007)

Liquid cooling just doesn't seem practical to me for flashlights. When it comes to mags, I just think they were designed before anyone there could even conceive of the notion of the necessity for thermal management of the lighting element. If companies like Terralux could of come up with a reliable inexpensive mass marketable solution for their drop-ins I'm sure they would of...and as we all know, even Mag's own drop-ins cut power after being on for a few minutes as a method of thermal management. As I've seen before, Gene's method for a drop-in works while having only the need to either cut your existing reflector or replacing it with a camless one. I bought a direct drive LuxV drop-in from Germany that worked the same way. This method of drop-in isn't cheap, but us flashaholics don't mind. The other guys mentioned need something that can be mass marketed which also contributes into their research and development.


----------



## LiteBrite (Apr 10, 2007)

For anyone that has purchased one of Malkoff's' devices, how would they compare in brightness to the new Terralux drop ins currently being offered? Doe anyone have both?


----------



## ace0001a (Apr 10, 2007)

I think Gene's goal was to make an end user self installable version of his full 3D Mag mod. By the numbers he stated that when used in a 3D Mag, his drop-in puts 1000mA to the emitter which is the same as his full 3D mod. Going by those numbers, you should be seeing 200+ lumens at the emitter...and again, that's with a 3D light. The Terralux needs 4 or more cells just to run @ 500+mA. I recall MattK stating here that the Terralux does 150 lumens on a 4D. I have a Terralux in my 4D and I'll say that it's bright...comparing it to my Malkoff Devices 3D, it's not as bright. To be honest, both are good products and I really think it depends on how far you're willing to push your flashaholic enthusiasm. Like most thing in tech, the law of diminishing returns is in play here and just because you pay double for something doesn't mean you'll get double the peformance. What I feel you get from spending more with technology often is either going to be the next or highest increment of performance or higher quality (or both)...

And like me, if your flashaholism is high then you should get both! :thumbsup:


----------



## Optic Nerve (Apr 10, 2007)

Litebrite, I have a new terralux drop in that has a Seoul Led in a 6c cell flashlight. I can truely say that Gene's 2D high power [email protected] Mod puts out atleast one and a half times more light than the Terralux. I will say however that the Terralux can throw, but so can Gene's Mod. Gene's mod is one of the best single led flashlight modifications that I have ever come across.


----------



## LiteBrite (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank you for the replies. I am very excited to be getting one of these drop-ins. This should definitely meet all my needs for a high power light. (At least for now.)


----------



## strideredc (Apr 10, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> OK I'm taking preorders. The first nine (9) people to PM me and Paypal me $65 plus $5 shipping, plus $5 more if you want a cut down reflector (stippled/sputtered if you like, be sure to specify), I'll tell you where to Paypal (Paypal only at this time). I only have enough parts on hand for 9, thats why the odd number. I will have them shipped to you within 2 weeks. I only ship to U.S.A. addresses. Foriegn shipments make me crazy.
> 
> Thanks, Gene


 
Hi Gene,

 

all you do is put flashlight and the value on the cn22 customs label and take to the post office... it cost about 15-30% more to send abroad. Imagine if I came up with the best mod in the world but would only send to the uk? All the Americans would be really happy with that! All first world countries and some third world ones do have a very good system to post items all over the world. It just takes 30 sec longer to fill out the sticker.

Good luck with the mods

Matt


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 11, 2007)

Unfortunately both of my experiences shipping abroad have been rotten. It cost me alot more than 15-30% extra in time, money, and peace of mind. I have learned the hard way that a one man, part time, operation simply cannot do it all. I have therefore chosen to do what I can the best that I can (without losing my mind).


----------



## knot (Apr 11, 2007)

For cooling: Would a copper sleeve over the plastic part of the bulb holder, cut out for cam, extending down then contacting body, work or is there too much length involved? Of course, the reflector would have to be bored.

Obviously, this sleeve would be best if built into the bulb assembly as one piece

I wonder if there is such a thing as non-conductive thermal gel. Perhaps the consistency of finger jello. No leaks, stays where it should, conforms to all irregular surfaces, and allows cam movement.


a thermally conductive, electrically non-conductive gel material contained in the cavity: http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/5818564-claims.html


----------



## SEMIJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been thinking about how one might design, engineer and fabricate an effective heat sink for a Mag D-/C-cell drop in upgrade. I've had some ideas, but, unfortunately, I lack the tools and experience to (attempt to) put them into practice. It will be interesting to see how Gene accomplished it.


----------



## ace0001a (Apr 11, 2007)

Knot, I got to hand it to you as your frugal side just doesn't seem to want to let you give up on the notion of easily and cheaply heatsinking the old Mag. But I really don't see the point as any mass marketed, commercial available dropin doesn't put 1000mA to the emitter (Terralux maxes out @ about 600mA on 4 cells). Though I heard the Diamond 1W with Zetex driver might do more. 

SEMIJim, the way Gene's going about fashioning the heatsink is similar to what I've already seen that works. I bought a LuxV dropin from Germany that used a O-Sink with a PR2 bulb soldered to the inside of it. The LuxV dropin I got is direct drive and requires 5+ cells to work. It also required me to cut off the cam on my stock reflector. From what I know, Gene's is an adaptation of this concept. An O-sink basically press fits into the main body tube. The PR2 base the German guys soldered in it basically goes into the Mag bulb base (minus the retainer ring) and the camming assembly is pressed all the way down with the O-sink. Of course Gene has managed to fit a driver in his heatsink that puts out 1000mA, so that takes this concept to the next step. My German LuxV direct drive drop in costed me $60. I think the $65 Gene charges for his dropin with driver is very fair. It would be cool in a big company would mass produce something like this, but I think the price they think they could sell it for would be too high for most people...even mass produced, we're probably looking at a $50 dropin.


----------



## strideredc (Apr 12, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Unfortunately both of my experiences shipping abroad have been rotten. It cost me alot more than 15-30% extra in time, money, and peace of mind. I have learned the hard way that a one man, part time, operation simply cannot do it all. I have therefore chosen to do what I can the best that I can (without losing my mind).


hi gene,

I am sorry to hear about your hassles sending abroad.

Charge $25 (flashlight weight) to send EMS USPS and it will be insured and trackable and SHOULD!!! Be no hassle. I have got 100,s of items from usps and sent to the states via royal mail and had 2 problems (they were fraudsters I think).I am not knocking you but I hate the idea we cant trade across the Atlantic and further. I like the global community idea.

Most people on this BBS seem 99.99999999999% genuine, give us the chance, and I don’t mind paying a bit extra to cover you and make it worth you while.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## davenlei (Apr 12, 2007)

Gene,


Have you ever thought of selling just your custom circuit for those DIY'ers out there that like to tinker?


----------



## knot (Apr 12, 2007)

ace0001a said:


> Knot, I got to hand it to you as your frugal side just doesn't seem to want to let you give up on the notion of easily and cheaply heatsinking the old Mag.



Ace - please understand, after my dad died, my mom's health has been rapidly deteriorating, out of necessity, I *have to* be frugal as I don't have my own source of income because care giving an elderly parent is a full time job. We are surviving on what my dad left. 

It is true that I am obsessive when it comes to gadgets and if I can find a way to build it myself and stay close (at least) with current specifications, I do and find pleasure in doing so. 

I built my own computer out of used parts (Abit NF7S-2, AMD mobile Barton). It runs 24/7 for the last couple years (aside from necessary reboots) and has never had a problem I couldn't fix - software or hardware.

Besides, I don't give up easily.


----------



## Aepoc (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm the owner of the second copper mag in the pic earlier posted by strauss. I am almost complete. Just waiting on some silver conductive epoxy. I wired it up with electrical tape and it is bright. The piglet runs at 850 ma on burst.


----------



## ace0001a (Apr 13, 2007)

Aepoc said:


> I'm the owner of the second copper mag in the pic earlier posted by strauss. I am almost complete. Just waiting on some silver conductive epoxy. I wired it up with electrical tape and it is bright. The piglet runs at 850 ma on burst.



Yeah, those look cool...but another goal of Gene's mods is the ability to run off of common easy to find Alkaline and NiMH C & D batteries. I myself have a huge preference on using common batteries. One of my favorite flashlights, Arcmania's Maxlite Extreme (part of his evolving Maxlite series) runs on a single AA with fantastic runtime and steady brightness. It takes good converter/driver design to accomplish that and I would say Gene has done excellent work with his. That's why I love the tech side of flashlights...the emitters keep improving and so does the electronics that drive them. :rock:


----------



## Carabidae (Apr 14, 2007)

Check out the new action shots of the drop in, pretty cool.
Is the cost still looking to be around 65ish?


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks, I just added the pictures of the prototype dropin module to the "Action Shots" area of the website. Yes, 65ish is still where I'm at with this. I've been banging the prototype around the farm for the last week or so.


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just an update. I about have all the preorders finished up. They should ship out by Monday at the latest. Hopefully, I'll have a few extras to add to the website for sale.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Matt Sutton (Apr 20, 2007)

Gene,
Are you still experimenting with a C cell drop-in, or are you going to focus on the D cell version for now?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## bruddamoke (Apr 20, 2007)

Any chance of a "waiting list" for any possible extras? Bought your 2D build and quite happy with the results.


----------



## daveman (Apr 20, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> I just finished my first already to go Mag 2-3 D cell SSC P4 drop-in. Output is 700ma on 2 cells and 1000ma on 3 cells. Current draw on 3 D alkalines is 1100ma, current output is 1000ma. Temperature at the base of the LED after 10 minutes runtime is 28.8 Degrees C.
> 
> Thanks, Gene Malkoff


Hey Gene, is there any way you can make the drop-in module for the 2D size 1000ma also? I would prefer to have the maximum output available for the light and since you did it before (1000 ma 2D cell Mag), I assume the heatsinking isn't a problem for the 2D body?

Thanks


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am experimenting with a C sized dropin. The major stumbling lock is the size of the inductor coupled with the board width. I'm experimenting with 2 drivers in parallel running a smaller inductor. I have more parts and boards on the way. As always, it takes time and money. The parallel drivers may also crank it up somewhat on two cells. We'll see.


----------



## Clickie (Apr 22, 2007)

Id like to purchase a Seoul drop in! How to I go about doing this?


----------



## Alin10123 (Apr 22, 2007)

Clickie said:


> Id like to purchase a Seoul drop in! How to I go about doing this?



Are you referring to the D sized dropin? Gene will report when he has more available.


----------



## DaveNagy (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm interested in a drop-in for a 3D Mag, whenever they become available again.


----------



## DeLighted (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm in for two dropins to start. when will they be available and what is you PP?

Thanks,

Kent :goodjob:


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hopefully I'll get 5-6 on the website tomorrow. I still have 2 mods and an upgrade to build.


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good news and bad news.

Good news: All the pre orders shipped Saturday and today.

Bad news: My son has been sick and I didn't get to put any dropins on the website. I'm going out of town for work tomorrow and won't be back till Friday. Hopefully I'll get some built when I get back.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## SEMIJim (Apr 23, 2007)

Gene,

Good job on getting the pre-orders done and out the door in a timely fashion!

Hope your son gets well soon and have a safe trip.


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 24, 2007)

If anyone has received theirs, I would like to know your impressions. I'm always open to criticism for improvements.

Thanks, Gene Malkoff


----------



## DeLighted (Apr 24, 2007)

I have been to your web site a couple of times and have not seen them. I want to order two of the drop-ins. Can you direct me to where?

Thanks, Kent


----------



## LiteBrite (Apr 24, 2007)

Gene,

I received my mine yesterday but was not able to install it.I will do it tonight and try to post some comments.

Thanks for the great service!! :rock:


----------



## fod (Apr 24, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> If anyone has received theirs, I would like to know your impressions. I'm always open to criticism for improvements.
> 
> Thanks, Gene Malkoff


 




Got it, (3D) very impressed, I did not have much time to play with it last night, but I will this weekend (Boy Scout Spring Camp-o-ree)

It just blows away my 9P, especially for throw, I'll be able to shine the critters in the fields around the house with no problem. Had just a little problem seating it all the way, but a few taps with a piece of pipe and a small hammer got it. This device makes a great amount of sense, I imagine it will be very long lasting, ruuged, reliable and efficient to run. Using relatively cheap and very available batteries just seals the great deal.

Thanks Gene!


----------



## BMRSEB (Apr 25, 2007)

Gene.. Can I use your 3D Mag drop-in in a 2D Mag running 6AA's?? Or maybe 3AA's and 1D? I like the 2D Mag size, just right.


----------



## nickz (Apr 25, 2007)

Just received my drop ins today. I will try to get indoor beamshots posted tonight of Gene's mod in a 2d, and 3d and compare with my stock fenix l2s and my diamond 3watt drop in 3d mag.


----------



## jng (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not Gene, but from post #155 here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/155653&page=6&pp=30

the circuit he's using is only a boost, so the 6 cells in series will fry it.



BMRSEB said:


> Gene.. Can I use your 3D Mag drop-in in a 2D Mag running 6AA's?? Or maybe 3AA's and 1D? I like the 2D Mag size, just right.


----------



## nickz (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, here are my beamshots. I apologize as I do not have alot of leds to compare to. I would definately buy these again!! In fact, I am pondering sending ten complete lights to friends in the armed forced for use overseas. The alkaline D's used in these lights make them Gems for sure. 

All shots use the fenix as a reference and the fenix was under exposed two full steps. All shots were made from that reference. No changes to the cam was made. Pics taken with a Canon Digital Rebel at:
Color: RGB
Shutter Speed: .5 sec
Aperature: F29
Iso: 100
Focal lenth 28mm
No flash



Fenix L2S stock on high





Malkoff devices in 2D with ALKALINES (RAYOVAC)





Diamond 3W LED Drop in 3D with ALKALINES (RAYOVAC)





Malkoff devices in 3d with ALKALINES (RAYOVAC)


----------



## BigusLightus (Apr 25, 2007)

Gene,

Will your circuit handle four NiMh's (~4.8v) vs. three alky's (~4.5v)? That way I can use it in my 4D mag.

Thanks


----------



## LiteBrite (Apr 26, 2007)

I was finally able to install my drop in and sputtered reflector into my 3D Mag. All I can say is WOW!! My brightest lights before this one were a SLPP Luxeon and a a Mag 3D led. I can't believe how it makes them both look so dim.

This light has great throw, with a much bigger hot spot than the other two. The flood is enough to light up the inside of my garage. 

Great work Gene.:goodjob:


----------



## saltwater (Apr 26, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> If anyone has received theirs, I would like to know your impressions. I'm always open to criticism for improvements.
> 
> Thanks, Gene Malkoff



Gene,

I have received and installed your SSC P4 drop-in along with the smooth and sputtered reflectors. It was very well packaged and arrived in excellent condition. The drop in fit my 3D black maglite like a glove. The output and beam quality with the sputtered reflector is perfect, and the throw with the smooth is considerably better although with a few artifacts and rings. Having used the Maglite Led, I was looking for a noticable improvement when I purchased the Terralux SSC drop-in. The Terralux was barely if at all brighter than my stock Maglite Led. The Malkoff dop-in is a very noticable and substancial upgrade indeed. I would highly recommend that if someone is looking for the brightest, regulated drop-in available for the Maglite then they need look no further. Gene has solved the poor heatsinking problem with this drop in and it is truly a quality product. I had ordered both reflectors since I couldn't decide which I would prefer, smooth or sputtered. Now that I have both which do I prefer? I like them both. The sputtered has a larger hotspot and absolutely no artifacts in the beam, while the smooth has artifacts and a smaller hotspot it throws much better. At a distance the smooth reflector artifacts disappear so it is the best choice, while at a short distance I prefer the larger hotspot and cleaner beam of the sputter. 

Did I mention that I'm a very satisfied customer and Gene has a great product. If you have a Maglite and are considering one of the LED upgrades this is the one to get. If you dont have a Maglite, get one quick so you can order the Malkoff SSC P4 LED upgrade. Its really that good.


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank you for the nice comments everyone. I just got back home. I've been out of town for work for several days. I will try to get some more of these out as soon as I can.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## frogs3 (Apr 27, 2007)

It looks like I HAVE to get a Mag-Lite 3D first, then put in my request for a drop-in and both reflectors. I'm looking for a GREEN Mag, which I saw recently but can't find the website again.

If anybody knows where to find a green 3D Mag, please e-mail or PM me. Or post here.

[email protected]

Gene, you have really found a "need" for us flashaholics, and we hope you will continue to supply our "fix".

Thanks,

HAK


----------



## Flashlike (Apr 28, 2007)

Frogs3--
I don't intend this as an advertisement, but I work for Service Lighting and we do have a few of the green 3D MagLite flashlights available:
http://www.servicelighting.com/catalog_product.cfm?prod=MF01572
I could have emailed you or sent PM, but I figured there might be other individuals who are also looking for them in specific colors.
We also have a limited quantity of the other colors of 3D MagLites: red, gray, silver, blue, and purple.


----------



## frogs3 (Apr 28, 2007)

Dear Flashlike,

I placed the order with Service Lighting last night.

No one else seems to have my favorite color: frog green.

Thanks. 

Now my wife has to tell me our PP acct. no. for Gene's drop-in.

-HAK


----------



## AndyTiedye (Apr 28, 2007)

The green 3D mags have been sporadically available at Fry's.


----------



## frogs3 (Apr 28, 2007)

I have another question for those with more experience in this area:

Do I need a UCL or Borofloat lens for use with the Malkoff Drop In? Would it improve the output significantly, as it does on the hotwire mods like the Mag85?

If so, which one and from whom?

Thanks, 

HAK


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 28, 2007)

I truly appreciate the interest. I will be adding them to my website as I get them built. I think its the only fair way to do it. At that point you can use Paypal or a credit card. The problem is I'm getting piles of emails daily.

I'm currently in the process of working out a deal with a machine shop in Georgia to build the heatsinks. I'm also in the process of seeking a Patent through an uncle who is a patent attorney. Once the details are worked out with the shop, I will be able to assemble them much quicker. Until then I will do the best I can.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Flashlike (Apr 28, 2007)

Frogs3, I'm glad that you were able to get one of the 3D Mags in your favorite color! It sounds like Gene is working hard to figure out ways he can step up his production on the drop-ins. Keep up the good work, Gene!


----------



## frogs3 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Flashlike.

Perhaps Gene, you have heard the expression, "Build it and they will come"...

Well, Gene, you built it, and we are here. It works well and serves a useful purpose. I, among others, will remain patient. Good luck with the patent process.

-hak


----------



## ace0001a (Apr 29, 2007)

frogs3 said:


> I have another question for those with more experience in this area:
> 
> Do I need a UCL or Borofloat lens for use with the Malkoff Drop In? Would it improve the output significantly, as it does on the hotwire mods like the Mag85?
> 
> ...



A UCL will give about a 5%-10% impovement. Flashlightlens dot com has them.


----------



## SuperNinja (Apr 29, 2007)

knot said:


> Ace - please understand, after my dad died, my mom's health has been rapidly deteriorating, out of necessity, I *have to* be frugal as I don't have my own source of income because care giving an elderly parent is a full time job. We are surviving on what my dad left.


Whatever you do, make sure to NOT put someone you care for in a nursing home, if at all possible.

Once you do, abuse and/or neglect are *VERY* likely to occur.


----------



## BigusLightus (Apr 30, 2007)

I should have read the website before I posted my question about 4.8volts.

malkoffdevices.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=15&zenid=456f7c0b87c6e1de619d0ddec17779d2

It clearly states "Do not run this drop-in module above its rated specs of 5v doing so will destroy the power circuitry"

So, my question is this: Do I need to let my four D cell NiCads rest a few days before using them to drive this new dropin? Or, am I barking up the wrong tree?

I have a 4D cell mag that I would love to upgrade.

Thank you!


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 30, 2007)

Actually it will handle up to 5.5v. I put that on the spec because someone will unsuspectingly someday put 4 alkalines in it, and then it will be cooked for sure.


----------



## BigusLightus (May 1, 2007)

Thank you, Gene. I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## BMRSEB (May 1, 2007)

@Gene.. Could I use one of my 3AA to D adaptors, using 2AA's in one and one D or another single AA in another holder? Hate to purchase a 3D for maximum lumens, I like the the 2D size..


----------



## Gene43 (May 1, 2007)

That would be fine. I'm working on a higher output 2 cell only version.


----------



## BMRSEB (May 1, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> That would be fine. *I'm working on a higher output 2 cell only version*.


Cool, I can't wait 'til that's done. I'll just use my TerraLUX TLE-6EX for now, it's plenty bright for my uses right now..


----------



## Phaserburn (May 1, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> That would be fine. I'm working on a higher output 2 cell only version.


 
Interesting. Could you tell us a little more about this, Gene?


----------



## ace0001a (May 1, 2007)

BMRSEB said:


> @Gene.. Could I use one of my 3AA to D adaptors, using 2AA's in one and one D or another single AA in another holder? Hate to purchase a 3D for maximum lumens, I like the the 2D size..



I don't think that will work right unless you know a trick I don't. I always presumed that in order for a series battery adapter to work right, you have to have all chambers filled to complete the circuit. You're better of getting a peice of PVC pipe the same thickness as a D cell or pipe foam and use 3 C cells.


----------



## BMRSEB (May 1, 2007)

ace0001a said:


> I don't think that will work right unless you know a trick I don't. I always presumed that in order for a series battery adapter to work right, you have to have all chambers filled to complete the circuit. You're better of getting a peice of PVC pipe the same thickness as a D cell or pipe foam and use 3 C cells.


You're probably right.. But, I'll give it a try using 4 AA's (or 2AA's and a D) in my 2D Mag w/TLE-6EX and see if that works.. If not, I can try the "switch the spring" trick, i.e., reversing the spring in the tailcap and using 3C's in place of the 2D's..

Will report back my findings.


----------



## Gene43 (May 1, 2007)

The config I'm working on for high output 2D would be a set of smaller parallel drivers in a single dropin. Hopefully it should output 800ma+.


----------



## Flashlike (May 1, 2007)

Received one of Gene Malkoff's drop-in mods yesterday and "dropped it in" my [email protected] 3D. 
Wow! I am very impressed with it. It is amazing to me how he has incorporated the P4 LED, driver, and heat sink into a module that is perfectly designed to fit and work with the existing [email protected] bulb holder and flashlight barrell. Essentially the only thing that needs to be changed is the reflector (the neck of the reflector needs to be cut off so that there is only 1/8" to 1/4" of it beyond the base of the cone). You can purchase the ready-to-install reflectors on Gene's website, too (www.malkoffdevices.com). 
The light output is white and VERY BRIGHT!
I am giving an approximation here, but the core of the hot spot on mine at tightest focus is about 2' in diameter from a distance of 40 feet. 
This is unquestionably the brightest flashlight I own now.
Before I received the drop-in I was thinking that maybe since it was essentially hand built that it might look somewhat "crude", but I was very pleased with the overall build quality. In reality, it doesn't really matter how it looks, though--since it is inside of the flashlight and the only thing you can see is the Seoul P4 LED making its appearance at the base of the reflector.
In my opinion, I don't believe that anyone would be disappointed with this.
Great work, Gene!!


----------



## Gene43 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## AndyTiedye (May 1, 2007)

I run a pair of AW "C" cells in a 2D with the Terrelux drop-in.
Looks like that would be too much for this one.
You could run ONE AW "C" and a dummy D cell.


----------



## daveman (May 2, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> The config I'm working on for high output 2D would be a set of smaller parallel drivers in a single dropin. Hopefully it should output 800ma+.


That's music to my ears, Gene. Why not let the 2D run to 1 amp like the 3Ds do though? I'm sure heatsinking isn't a problem give Mag's size.


----------



## ace0001a (May 2, 2007)

daveman said:


> That's music to my ears, Gene. Why not let the 2D run to 1 amp like the 3Ds do though? I'm sure heatsinking isn't a problem give Mag's size.



Gene's original full mod used a different driver that does not physically fit in the new dropin. Still it may be possible...just give Gene some time to tweak the new smaller footprint driver as he just may get close to an amp running 2 in parallel boost.


----------



## WadeF (May 3, 2007)

Gene, will there be more of these available for the 3D Mags?


----------



## Gene43 (May 3, 2007)

I'll probably put a few more on this weekend. If you're on the website mailing list you will get a message.

Gene


----------



## DaveNagy (May 3, 2007)

I just wanted to confirm that there's no "waiting list" that will allow us to get dibs on a future drop-in, correct? No way to go on back-order? We should just wait for an email, and then make a wild rush to the website, hoping to beat everyone else to the punch?

I'm not really liking my chances...


----------



## Alin10123 (May 3, 2007)

DaveNagy said:


> I just wanted to confirm that there's no "waiting list" that will allow us to get dibs on a future drop-in, correct? No way to go on back-order? We should just wait for an email, and then make a wild rush to the website, hoping to beat everyone else to the punch?
> 
> I'm not really liking my chances...



:lolsign: 

I think Gene's doing it this way so that he doesn't get overwhelmed like he did with the original full mod.


----------



## ace0001a (May 3, 2007)

Yup, you guys have just got to be patient...Gene is a one-man-show and can only do so much at a time. When he gets his module machined, it will make assembly more efficient for him and that's when we'll see better product availability. As many here would attest, Gene's dropin is definitely worth the wait...


----------



## Cydonia (May 3, 2007)

ace0001a said:


> Yup, you guys have just got to be patient...Gene is a one-man-show and can only do so much at a time. When he gets his module machined, it will make assembly more efficient for him and that's when we'll see better product availability. As many here would attest, Gene's dropin is definitely worth the wait...



Machined?!  The demand for a _*real*_ Maglite LED upgrade like Gene's has so much potential... it's mind boggling really. I get the feeling most folks haven't really grasped the consequences of it. (And I don't even own one myself yet!) 
200 lumens for 3 hours+ on dirt cheap big capacity D cells plus the Mag hosts beam focus and simplicity. All under $100. It is a classic "Eureka" moment. If you want smooth flood, all you have to do is replace the stock plastic lens with a UCL with LDF (Light Diffusion Film) backing from flashlightlens.com for under $10. Or order one of Gene's sputtered reflectors too!


----------



## Gene43 (May 4, 2007)

I will put 4 more up for sale on the website within the next couple hours.


----------



## WadeF (May 4, 2007)

I think I'm going to try and snag one. Anyway to reserve one?


----------



## WadeF (May 4, 2007)

Did I miss them?


----------



## Alin10123 (May 4, 2007)

WadeF said:


> I think I'm going to try and snag one. Anyway to reserve one?



If you goto the website and put it in your shopping cart, and do the checkout. I believe it will be yours.


----------



## WadeF (May 4, 2007)

Alin10123 said:


> If you goto the website and put it in your shopping cart, and do the checkout. I believe it will be yours.


 
Got one.  I'll let everyone know how it works out once I get it.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 4, 2007)

I still do not understand Gene's circuit. If max voltage in is 5.5 volts, it must do some bucking, and two alkalines at 3 volts would need a boost circuit. So, it has to be a buck/boost circuit, though I do not see how two batteries would give less current (to led) than three cells with a current regulated buck/boost circuit. A voltage regulated circuit would give less current with two cells compared to three cells, because current goes up as you add voltage.

Bill


----------



## Gene43 (May 4, 2007)

It is current regulated. I've run SSC P4's at 6v+. As long as the current is not allowed above 1A the brightness is the same regardless of voltage (within reason of course).


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 4, 2007)

Gene, please see my email. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## WadeF (May 4, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> It is current regulated. I've run SSC P4's at 6v+. As long as the current is not allowed above 1A the brightness is the same regardless of voltage (within reason of course).


 
So is there a difference in brightness between a 2D and 3D mag with the drop in? I'll be using it in my 3D mag. Do you recommend any particular brand or type of D cell battery? I was just planning to use regular copper tops for starters.


----------



## scottaw (May 4, 2007)

@##$^%$^^& pardon my language, but i had a 2D drop in and a stippled reflector in my cart this afternoon, and the checkout wouldn't work!!! And they're sold out again already. mumble, mumble....next time.....


----------



## Alin10123 (May 4, 2007)

scottaw said:


> @##$^%$^^& pardon my language, but i had a 2D drop in and a stippled reflector in my cart this afternoon, and the checkout wouldn't work!!! And they're sold out again already. mumble, mumble....next time.....



:lolsign: 
Somebody probably stole it from out under you right before you hit checkout. LOL


----------



## Gene43 (May 5, 2007)

The circuit is a boost only. The output is set to 5v, however any input above 5v will bring the output up to the input. It was designed to regulate downward in current (ie 700ma at 3v) as voltage falls as an efficiency saving measure. The output is still 200ma+ at 1.2v. This makes it obvious the batteries need changing without leaving you in the dark or with a strobing nightmare. The circuit was originally designed for 1000ma on 3 cells. The output voltage could be changed to up the ma output at lower voltages, but then it would be overdriven on 3 cells. The use on 2 cells was an useful afterthought. I hope this helps. Being purely self taught and not a EE, maybe I just look at and design things from an odd perspective.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 5, 2007)

Gene, thanks for your response.

Bill


----------



## WadeF (May 5, 2007)

Gene, any guess on the approx life of your drop in? Do you expect the intensity that you are driving the LED to reduce it's life?


----------



## Gene43 (May 5, 2007)

It probably will reduce it somewhat, but the heatsink will allow it to run for hours before it approaches 30 degrees C, so that helps alot. I think a reasonable approximation would be somewhere between 25,000 and 50,000 hours. I expect there will be much better lights available before I reach that point.


----------



## Wave (May 5, 2007)

I just received my 3D drop in today! 

It's only 11AM here so I'll have to wait till nightfall but I'm already seeing massive spots in my eyes after shining myself.


----------



## Carabidae (May 5, 2007)

Keep looking to see when they are available with no luck. Prices keep goin on the up and up too. Supply and demand I guess.


----------



## frogs3 (May 5, 2007)

Gene,

I too am waiting in the wings, like an e--ay auction, ready to hit the buy button.

Both reflectors and a drop-in for 3D will make an ideal "user" for me.

Thanks,

HAK


----------



## DaveNagy (May 6, 2007)

ace0001a said:


> Yup, you guys have just got to be patient...Gene is a one-man-show and can only do so much at a time. When he gets his module machined, it will make assembly more efficient for him and that's when we'll see better product availability. As many here would attest, Gene's dropin is definitely worth the wait...


Patience is not the issue here. The issue is that unless I happen to check this thread in the seventeen minute interval between Gene's announcement of availability and the ensuing sellout, I'll be **** outta luck. Then I'll get to jump through the same hoops again in two weeks. Neat.

I've been waiting 2 years for my USL. I'll be waiting many months for my MillerMods Arc. I've got no problem with either situation. Having to check some website 15 times a day just for the privilege of being able to order... *that*, I have a bit of a problem with.

Sorry. Bad day.


----------



## Carabidae (May 6, 2007)

What about a waiting list? I'll happly put my name down.


----------



## Gene43 (May 7, 2007)

Unforunately the Family comes first and a waiting list would make me feel pressured. I had planned to work on them all day today, but the wife and kids wanted a Water World trip. They won. The list would have made me feel obligated to stay home and build drop-ins. I don't need that.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## BR549 (May 7, 2007)

I don't blame you Gene - some folks get things out of perspective. I would bet money the kids had a heck of alot more fun on the waterworld trip. I strongly suspect your market is not going anywhere...


----------



## RdlyLite (May 7, 2007)

I wouldn't count on that too much. I am sure with all the "people" we have running around these parts that a drop-in similiar to Gene's can and probably will be made when they figure out the economics involved here. hehe. I suspect some people here may turn to alternatives instead of playing along. No pun intended. i.e MRV


BR549 said:


> I strongly suspect your market is not going anywhere...


 
I will add one thing, why not just put them out of stock instead of continually raising the price?


----------



## ace0001a (May 7, 2007)

I guess there isn't much that can be done about peoples' frustrations. You can't blame Gene for putting family and life the priorities. I think he's doing the best he can with the time he's got eventhough the demand for his product has steadily increased. Those who are unwilling to wait and/or continue purchase attempts will probably look elsewhere for their flashaholic fix. Like I said before that Gene is just a one-man-show and he's doing the best he can do. The way I see it is availability for his dropin will become better because he probably will soon be able to have the metal part of the module machined which will make it easier for him to build them. Also, as he fills orders with whoever can catch them as he posts them on his website will eventually lower the demand and therefore making it easier to purchase. Sure you could go to something like the Lumapower MRV for your 200+ lumen fix, but I see that as a premium class of flashlight...whereas Gene's dropin is an upgrade for a common standard grade flashlight. Don't get me wrong, in no way am I putting down Maglites as I put them in high regard...they're classic that has stood the test of time...a simple designed, quality built, inexpensive standard grade flashlight that has set a standard. So I say hang in there to those who have been frustrated in trying to buy Gene's dropin as I truely believe you'll be able to buy one sooner or later...


----------



## SEMIJim (May 7, 2007)

RdlyLite said:


> I wouldn't count on that too much. I am sure with all the "people" we have running around these parts that a drop-in similiar to Gene's can and probably will be made when they figure out the economics involved here.


Perhaps, but I wouldn't bet the rent on it. Gene's drop-in is essentially a custom mod, modularized. It's a neat idea, but, as Gene has noted, making them is labour-intensive. I'm only guessing, mind you, but I suspect there's not enough market to mass-produce these at what one would have to charge to make it worthwhile. If there was, don't you think somebody like TerraLUX would've done it by now?


----------



## Gene43 (May 7, 2007)

Also I have no plans to raise the price anymore. The fact is getting manufacturers to produce prototypes and hiring lawyers to jump through the hoops of the patent process is expensive. All I wanted was to build myself a nice light to use around the farm. I had no idea it would be this popular.


----------



## Gene43 (May 7, 2007)

I will continue to do my best to get more built in a timely (and quality) manner.


----------



## RdlyLite (May 7, 2007)

@SEMIJim- Sorry for the misunderstanding, I was referring to some of the modders running around here. Hehe. As you know, many of them make quite a business out of this hobby of ours. 

@Gene43- Gene you have built a special and unique item. I think that is overall a good thing for you and your family. But I am sure that in this "free market" economy of ours people are just waiting to jump on potential opportunities. About the cost, your new reasons make complete sense. I sure hope the quality of your product stays high for when its my time to buy.


----------



## Carabidae (May 7, 2007)

The family thing is completely understandable, I'm sure most of us would do the same thing, we're just all itchin for an awsome product. I guess as flashoholics, one thing we are not known as is patient. I'm sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Derek Dean (May 7, 2007)

God bless you Gene. You are obviously a good man who puts his family first. BRAVO my friend. When we get to the end of the road, few folks will look back at their life and say, "Gee, I wish I would have worked harder and spent less time with my family". 

You've got your priorities straight! Family first, and when you can produce something, make it as high a quality as you are able to do. Personally, I've enjoyed watching how you took the concept of modding individual Mags, and turned that into a simple drop-in. It will be interesting to see what comes next. 

Keep your family first, Gene, and your quality high.... and thanks for the good life lesson!


----------



## BigusLightus (May 7, 2007)

Quality of life is more important than any flashlight. Perhaps its time to stop and smell the roses.


----------



## daveman (May 7, 2007)

I know alot of folks are frustrated with them unable to procure any of Gene's mods. While the frustration is understandable, the complaining isn't. So Gene doens't have any units available right now, what, does he freaking owe you a Mag mod?  

For the record, I bought a 2D Mag mod from Gene as a gift to my pastor(not the drop-in, but the entire Mag) when his business first took off, and he called me at 10:30 in the evening here in L.A. (1:00 am in Alabama) to answer a question I had about the light. He was still making Mag mods when he called me... If he could produce them, he would. If "you" don't have the time to wait, then show some fortitude and accept "your" lack of patience as your vice, not Gene's.


----------



## Gene43 (May 8, 2007)

I appreciate the support, but its no big deal. I'll just keep doing the bestI can.


----------



## ace0001a (May 8, 2007)

SEMIJim said:


> Perhaps, but I wouldn't bet the rent on it. Gene's drop-in is essentially a custom mod, modularized. It's a neat idea, but, as Gene has noted, making them is labour-intensive. I'm only guessing, mind you, but I suspect there's not enough market to mass-produce these at what one would have to charge to make it worthwhile. If there was, don't you think somebody like TerraLUX would've done it by now?



As I've stated many times before that I think there is a market for such a product. It would essentially be one of the, if not THE top of the line module a company such as terralux would have in their products. You can look at it this way with anybody's product line where the low end products would be cheaper to make and sells a lot more in quantity whereas their top of the line product would be the something that costs more to make and sell and mainly is bought by the more hardcore enthusiasts. Still with that said, that company could still manufacture them in a reasoable quantity where they can make money, have good availability and sell at a lower price than custom jobs. Don't get me wrong, in no way am putting down Gene's efforts as a one-man-show...I absolutely appreciate the fact that someone has stepped up to make a product like this for us flashaholics. All I'm saying is that I've always felt there was a market for such a product like this and room for it in a flashlight upgrade company's product line...I just wish Terralux, Diamond or NiteIze would feel the same.

With that said, I'm still very appreciative of Gene's efforts in bringing forth such products. You guys just have to be willing to wait and put in effort to try and catch them when he puts them up on his website for sale. :rock:


----------



## BigusLightus (May 8, 2007)

If the other companies picked up Gene's product then, IMO, it would not be as good. If they could have done it and made a profit then they would have. I've not been that impressed with TerraLux or NiteIze products. Notice my sig line below.


----------



## ace0001a (May 8, 2007)

Hey, I never said Terralux/Diamond/NiteIze products were stellar. Personally, I think they're ok and get the job done and are good enough for most people (including flashaholics). I think those guys could put out a decent product of this level, it's just that they don't really cater to us flashaholics and that's one reason why they don't do it.

Again, it's great that Gene has come up with something to satisfy our addiction... :rock:


----------



## RdlyLite (May 8, 2007)

I think some of us have it twisted. Gene puts out a STELLAR product. We want it. So sue us. The bottomline is that we all understand that Gene is a one man show, but are we wrong in lusting after his mod? I sure hope not. Afterall, its not like Gene is GIVING away his product. Plus, since when have us Flashoholics been patient? :laughing: He makes it and we pay for it. All he is trying to do is balance the sudden demand for his product with his other more important priorities. I applaud that as well.


----------



## Gene43 (May 8, 2007)

You Guys Are Great!
               
I Appreciate You All!


----------



## Brozneo (May 8, 2007)

Thank you!

You're great as well Gene!  

PS Ive had many complements about my Mag since I've put your drop-in in it!


----------



## WadeF (May 10, 2007)

Just got my drop in, but I've so far been unsuccesful getting it to come on. I have an older Maglite, maybe 15 years old? Have they changed design in recent years? I took out the bulb and stuck in the drop in. I'm not sure if it's making proper contact or not. Can someone offer a step-by-step installation? There's the retaining ring for the original bulb, should that be left off, put back on, etc?


----------



## SEMIJim (May 10, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Just got my drop in, but I've so far been unsuccesful getting it to come on. I have an older Maglite, maybe 15 years old? Have they changed design in recent years?


Yes, they have. I _think_ the way to tell is the bit behind the bulb tower (the switch housing?). If it's plastic, it's the newer design. If it's metal, it's the older design.

I was wondering if Gene's drop-in would work with the older Mags.


----------



## WadeF (May 10, 2007)

Sounds like a good excuse to buy another Mag to find out.


----------



## Gene43 (May 10, 2007)

Hey Wade, the dropin will not work with the older model. In order for the dropin to work the maglite must have a D as the first character of the serial number. Also line up the cut in the heatsink with the little brass cam roller on the stem of the flashlite (if you have to tap it in, the cam roller is probably hitting the driver). Then push the dropin straight down in the flashlite tube until it bottoms out. The heatsink should have a snug fit in the body. If its loose the heatsink can be spread a bit, at the cut section, with finger pressure. This will insure a snug fit. The module can be removed by grasping the outer edge of the horizontal copper bar (next the the flashlight body, be sure not to get any wires) with needle nosed pliers and pulling out with a slight rotating motion. Also be sure to remove the bulb retaining ring before installing the module.

On one occasion a customer's maglite had a some kind of fitting ring or sleeve left in the stem from a different led bulb. This item served to prevent contact of the upgrade module.

If anyone has problems please feel free to call or email me personally. I assure you that it will be corrected to your satisfaction.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## WadeF (May 10, 2007)

Gene, sorry I missed your phone call.  I picked up a 2D mag light and it works fine. My older Mag light does start with a "D" in th serial number, but maybe it is still to old. Or maybe the bulb holder needs cleaning? I couldn't find a 3D Mag Light at Target, so I just grabbed a 2D. I'll probably pick up a 3D tomorrow if I can find one, need to see this at full power.  That will leave me with some spare mags for future mods, so it's all good.  

Anyway to cram 3C batteries in a 2D maglight? I know 4C's can be crammed in a 3D (obviously wouldn't do this with your mod as it would go to 6V), but if you can get 3 C's in a 2D would that be okay? Not sure if 3C's will fit though.

Update: I checked and my older 3D maglite's bulb holder is a bit deeper than the one on the new 2D Maglite. So the drop in isn't making contact in my older light. 

Even with 2D's this thing is very bright. It beats out my Fenix P3D. I can't wait to try it in a 3D.  Thanks Gene for a great product!


----------



## Gene43 (May 11, 2007)

Hmm. I don't know if its possible to get 3C's into a 2D or not. Just guessing that it wouldn't work, unless maybe with a different tail spring. Maybe someone else can answer that one?


----------



## BigusLightus (May 11, 2007)

Yes. Three C's will fit in a 2D mag if you remove the tail spring. They extend approx. a quarter inch past the tube and the tail cap screws on all the way. I can't see inside the light to know how much room is left but I'm guessing its between 1/8 and 1/4 inch. If you can find a small spring or mod the existing one (heavily) you can make it work. FYI, four 1/2D cells are almost the same length and might work if you have the right tail spring.

Update: using a ball of foil I'm finding only 1/8 inch or less room to spare in the tail cap. Gonna have ta find a really small spring. And, don't forget to scrap the color from the inside of the cap otherwise no electrical contact.

The good news is the 2D bulb is really bright on 3C's.


----------



## WadeF (May 11, 2007)

Whoo-hoo! I found a spring from some crappy LED lattern and it fits perfect! I'm now running a 2D maglite wth 3C's and Gene's drop in. It looks brighter. I assume the only difference between 3C's and 3D's would be run time? 

Gene, have you done any tests with running your mod with 3C's?


----------



## WadeF (May 11, 2007)

Alright. I took some cardboard paper towel rolls, cut them to length to fit in the 2D maglite and found 3 tubes made a pretty snug fit for the 3C batteries. I compared this set up to my Fenix P3D and it is noticeably brighter. The P3D holds it's own though considering the size difference, but the Maglite with Gene's mod is much whiter (the P3D really looks blue/purple in comparision), brighter, and with being able to focus has better throw. I live in town so I don't have a good place to test the throw yet. Maybe I'll go shine it out my 3rd story window and light up the town.  

Hopefully the 3C's are giving me the same brightness as 3D's, minus the run time. I like the size of the 2D Cell Mag.


----------



## Gene43 (May 12, 2007)

I've reconfigured the driver for the 10 I'm putting up tomorrow. It will now work with a 2, 3, or 4 D.


----------



## WadeF (May 12, 2007)

Gene, any more output with the 4D? Or it will just tolerate the 6V of a 4D?


----------



## Cydonia (May 13, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Gene, any more output with the 4D? Or it will just tolerate the 6V of a 4D?



Please Sir... can I have some more?

More?!

:lolsign::lolsign::lolsign:


----------



## Gene43 (May 13, 2007)

The output is about 1100ma on 6v. It's a hardly noticable increase from 4.5v. You may be able to tell it in a side by side comparison.


----------



## George M (May 13, 2007)

I got mine a few days ago and put in a 3D light. I'm new at this, so take this for what it's worth, but... WOW! Allow me to elaborate.

First off, I'm impressed by the build quality. This looks like something I can really trust in a regular use light. Installation was very easy - press it into place. I ordered the stippled reflector and modified the stock smooth one so I could compare them. I started with the smooth reflector and a UCL lens. I fired the thing up and as I said, wow! 

Being daytime still, I played with the thing around the house. I was pleased with how well the focusing mechanism works with the cam gone. With the head screwed all the way down I have a wide flood with a hole in the middle. Unscrewing the head a few turns tightens the beam to a nice spot. The o-ring has enough friction to hold the selected focus. Nice.

After dark I took it outside to see what it would do. Being "unenlightened" still I don't have a huge arsenal to compare it to, but with the stock reflector it easily out-throws anything I have. There's a field across the street with a few clumps of trees about 500' away and it lit those up well. The stippled reflector smooths the beam out a bit, but still gives an impressive throw. After trying out different configurations I settled on the smooth reflector and a UCL lens with the diffusion coating. I plan to use this primarily as a workshop/garage light, so the even flood that gives is ideal, and it'll still light up stuff a couple hundred feet away. The sheer volume of light this thing puts out is impressive.

I've run it constantly for about 30 minutes with no noticeable dimming. The neck of the light gets a little warm where the heatsink contacts it inside. After 30 minutes I took the head off and the copper near the emitter was barely warm so it looks like it dissipates heat very well. 

In short, this module is well designed and executed. This light puts a smile on my face every time I turn it on. It's gonna get a lot of use. 

Thanks Gene! :goodjob:


----------



## Gene43 (May 13, 2007)

Thanks George, I appreciate it!


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (May 13, 2007)

are you going to put up 10 more for sale? is that what I read? if so, I want one really really badly.


----------



## Gene43 (May 13, 2007)

Yes, this afternoon. If you are subscribed to the website news letter you will get a headsup email.


----------



## frogs3 (May 13, 2007)

The Faithful await your signal!

Time Now: 12:26 PM EST

-HAK


----------



## PurpleDrazi (May 13, 2007)

Just ordered mine!!!!!



Francis


----------



## sandbasser (May 13, 2007)

I just ordered one. Looking forward to using it in a Mag 3D.


----------



## allthumbs (May 13, 2007)

I just ordered one also. I never pulled the paypal trigger so fast before. I`ll have to get a holster for paypal.:lolsign:


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (May 13, 2007)

OMG I TOTALLY MISSED OUT AGAIN! Left work, went to get a mothers day card, came over to relatives house for a party... checked the page and sold out. Guess it's not meant to be. Enjoy your lights!


----------



## Carabidae (May 13, 2007)

did anyone get a heads up email?


----------



## Brozneo (May 13, 2007)

10/4 I certainly did!


----------



## frogs3 (May 13, 2007)

I went out for dinner, all set to place an order, and came home--missed again. Join the crowd.

=HAK

PS -- I did get an email, but it arrived while I was out.


----------



## Gene43 (May 14, 2007)

I'll be out of town for work for most of next week, but I'll try to get more together ASAP.


----------



## Brozneo (May 14, 2007)

BigusLightus said:


> Yes. Three C's will fit in a 2D mag if you remove the tail spring. They extend approx. a quarter inch past the tube and the tail cap screws on all the way. I can't see inside the light to know how much room is left but I'm guessing its between 1/8 and 1/4 inch. If you can find a small spring or mod the existing one (heavily) you can make it work. FYI, four 1/2D cells are almost the same length and might work if you have the right tail spring.
> 
> Update: using a ball of foil I'm finding only 1/8 inch or less room to spare in the tail cap. Gonna have ta find a really small spring. And, don't forget to scrap the color from the inside of the cap otherwise no electrical contact.
> 
> The good news is the 2D bulb is really bright on 3C's.


 
For everyone's info I've just changed my Malkoff Drop-In from my 3D Mag into a 2D Mag with 3C's inside it - I used the larger spring off an old SF P60 lamp for this (had to scrape the colour off the inside of the tailcap still tho), and I would say that its exactly the same brightness as the 3D version (in theory that should be a yes too - 3x 1.5V or 1.2V depending on whether your using alks or NiMHs) .

I've just changed my light into this config tonight so I used alks to see if it would work, and it does, so Im off to get NiMH C's tomoro!

And I'm SOOOOOO happy now I can get the same brightness in a more compact form!


----------



## wooniris (May 14, 2007)

Got the headsup just managed to get the last one.


----------



## WadeF (May 14, 2007)

Brozneo said:


> For everyone's info I've just changed my Malkoff Drop-In from my 3D Mag into a 2D Mag with 3C's inside it


 
I had posted earlier that I had done this as well. So far so good.  I love having the same power in a smaller light, and since it's LED I'm hopping 3C's hold up fairly well.


----------



## Cydonia (May 14, 2007)

Gene used to sell his fully modded Maglites on ebay. Why doesn't he do that again with these drop in's? Everyone gets a week to bid on it. Price will soar... Gene makes more money... someone gets the drop-in they want... everyone is happy right? Just put 1 module up on ebay next time Gene!! Your web site and all that security ordering stuff with personal details a buyer has to fill in... even birthdate?! C'mon... wasn't it easier to just sell em on ebay? 

Or in the CPF's Custom & Mod B/S/T section! *Guys like fivemega don't need complicated web sites to sell their stuff...

:eeksign:
*


----------



## Carabidae (May 14, 2007)

Cydonia said:


> Gene used to sell his fully modded Maglites on ebay. Why doesn't he do that again with these drop in's? Everyone gets a week to bid on it. Price will soar... Gene makes more money... someone gets the drop-in they want... everyone is happy right? Just put 1 module up on ebay next time Gene!!


 
I'm curious about that too, I wonder what they would go for on ebay, or maybe someone who already has one can take one for the team hmmm.


----------



## Gene43 (May 14, 2007)

Personally I like keeping the money rather than giving a portion of it to EBay. EBay served well to give me intial exposure. Plus I don't like selling one for $130 and the next one for $50. You get ripped one deal and I get ripped the next. I like charging a fair price for a good product.


----------



## fod (May 14, 2007)

Hey Gene,

Just curious if it is safe to use rechargeables with your drop in?

I really





really like the one I have, but I refuse to risk damaging it. let me know and I will act accordingly.

Also, any update on the the other projects (tri-led and 6P drop-in,especially the 6P)?


----------



## Gene43 (May 14, 2007)

Rechargeables should work fine. I have used them in 2 and 3D lights. I have been working on the 6P and I think I have finally worked out some issues with the driver. I will hopefully a a few prototypes together in the next couple weeks.


----------



## fod (May 14, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Rechargeables should work fine. I have used them in 2 and 3D lights. I have been working on the 6P and I think I have finally worked out some issues with the driver. I will hopefully a a few prototypes together in the next couple weeks.


 
cool... let me know if you need a beta tester



I would even pay for the privilege


----------



## Carabidae (May 15, 2007)

Gene,
I had a few questions. Since the input was increase to take 4 cells, is the output any different from 4 cells vs 3 cells or is there just an increase in runtime? Also, is the max voltage now 6 instead of 5? What are you thoughts on using 2xCr123s in an adapter (maybe with dummy cells) to equal about 6 volts.
Thanks


----------



## Gene43 (May 15, 2007)

The output is just a tad higher at 1100ma. I can't see the difference between 3 and 4 on a wall shot. The main difference is going to be runtimes. I'm expecting at least 10 hours at the rated output. I haven't tested it. If someone, who owns one of the modules, would like to do an objective third party test, I would like to hear the results. I don't think 2X 123 primaries would be a problem, but I have not tested the configuration. In my experience, too hard driven P4's turn an obvious shade of blue that can't be missed.


----------



## BigusLightus (May 17, 2007)

Gene,

The website indicates the input voltage should be no higher than 6volts. I just measured four brand new AA cells and the total comes upto 6.39 volts (no load). Will I burn up your fabulous product with 4 brand new alkies? Or, is there just a tiny bit of wiggle room?


----------



## Alin10123 (May 17, 2007)

BigusLightus said:


> Gene,
> 
> The website indicates the input voltage should be no higher than 6volts. I just measured four brand new AA cells and the total comes upto 6.39 volts (no load). Will I burn up your fabulous product with 4 brand new alkies? Or, is there just a tiny bit of wiggle room?



If you are a little nervous, you could use the alkalines in something that draws very little power to get the voltage down just a tad before inserting them into the light. It doesn't take much load to get alkalines voltage to come down.


----------



## Gene43 (May 18, 2007)

I've used 4 brand new D sized alkalines with no problems. The draw should pull the voltage down enough to be fine. Just look for the angry blue color, its very obvious when overdriven.


----------



## sandbasser (May 19, 2007)

I received my dropin and reflector in the mail yesterday afternoon. Wow!!! what outstanding service - ordered on the 13th / received on the 18th - you can't beat that. I immediately installed in a 4D and was thrilled with the output. I had a lot of fun in the dark last night... with my light...

I don't see how anyone could beat Gene for quality of service AND quality of product.

Wow!!!


----------



## Gene43 (May 30, 2007)

I found a shop to machine the heatsinks out solid copper. I should be getting 100 in a month or so. Hopefully this will speed production.


----------



## Cydonia (May 30, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> I found a shop to machine the heatsinks out solid copper. I should be getting 100 in a month or so. Hopefully this will speed production.



This is really great news!!! I wonder... has anyone else ever done a machined copper Mag heatsink part like this before? Might be entering new territory here.


----------



## Gene43 (May 31, 2007)

Until I get the machined heatsinks in, I will dedicate my efforts to developing the 240 Lumen P-60 dropin for SureFires.:twothumbs


----------



## WadeF (May 31, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Until I get the machined heatsinks in, I will dedicate my efforts to developing the 240 Lumen P-60 dropin for SureFires.:twothumbs


 
Would that work in an E2e?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 31, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Until I get the machined heatsinks in, I will dedicate my efforts to developing the 240 Lumen P-60 dropin for SureFires.:twothumbs



Then I officially declare myself to be first in line for one! 
    

Although in truth there are no lines for Gene's products so it means nothing... but still 

edit: oh P60 does not fit E2E and such... different head size.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 31, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Would that work in an E2e?



ditto!


----------



## Gene43 (Jun 1, 2007)

Well it seems I have created a problem for myself. In the last batch of Drop-ins I used a new contact. If yours has a copper wire spring for the center contact it seems that the heat used in part of the fabrication caused the copper to lose its temper. In other words when the spring is compressed it won't come back up. I think one or two may have been shipped before I recognized the problem. If you are having intermittant contact problems, check the center contact. If it is a copper wire (gold pin and silver spring contacts are fine) ship it back to me. I'll reimburse you via Paypal for shipping. I'll replace the contact and get it back to you ASAP. I refuse to be known for selling garbage and will see that this is rectified.

Thanks, Gene Malkoff


----------



## orbital (Jun 1, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Well it seems I have created a problem for myself. In the last batch of Drop-ins I used a new contact. If yours has a copper wire spring for the center contact it seems that the heat used in part of the fabrication caused the copper to lose its temper. In other words when the spring is compressed it won't come back up. I think one or two may have been shipped before I recognized the problem. If you are having intermittant contact problems, check the center contact. If it is a copper wire (gold pin and silver spring contacts are fine) ship it back to me. I'll reimburse you via Paypal for shipping. I'll replace the contact and get it back to you ASAP. I refuse to be known for selling garbage and will see that this is rectified.
> 
> Thanks, Gene Malkoff



.

Gene, must say after reading your post, I respect your approach and view you as a true craftsman.
I hope to get some of your work in the near future.

.


----------



## qip (Jun 3, 2007)

im thinking of making my 2d into a malkoff now how much output difference is there between 2D & 3C batteries in 2dmag or are they the same since both are @1amp or 3c better cause of more volts ....maybe i missed something sifting through this thread


----------



## WadeF (Jun 3, 2007)

With Gene's device if you use 2 cells (3v) it's running at 600mAh, and if you give it 3 cells, 4.5V, you're getting 1000mAh, according to his website. So yes, it will be brighter with 3C's than 2D's, but it won't run as long on 3C's as it would with 3D's. I have Gene's drop-in in a 2D mag with 3C's. I love it.


----------



## qip (Jun 3, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> I've reconfigured the driver for the 10 I'm putting up tomorrow. It will now work with a 2, 3, or 4 D.




ah i see this is what threw me off as i skimmed i figured he reconfigured 2-3-4 to run all at 1amp


----------



## Brozneo (Jun 3, 2007)

qip said:


> ah i see this is what threw me off as i skimmed i figured he reconfigured 2-3-4 to run all at 1amp


 
Yeah and with 4 cells it runs at 1100amps according to gene!

I also run my Malkoff in my 2D Mag with 3 C's - it's great!


----------



## frogs3 (Jun 4, 2007)

Mine fills in the "lumen gap" between the lower powered led's like my Inova T2 and T5 and the [email protected] With the VLOP reflector I get a good hotspot and plenty of spill, which is ideal for indoor use and around the house.

Very easy to install - maybe 2 minutes tops.

Compared to the very sad little yellow spot that the basic Mag 3D produces, this is the light that Mag should be making.

My $0.02.

-HAK


----------



## Carabidae (Jun 5, 2007)

First let me thank Gene for an excellent product, I am very happy with my purchase of this fine module. It surprises me how powerful this light is, along with its nice tint and excellent throw, not to mention the runtime on bigger batteries, but I have yet to discover that. The only problem I’ve had so far was that I used a FM reflector with removable cam bored out to the standard opening and the aluminum edge sheared off some of the insulation on the wiring going to the led since it stick out on the side a bit, but it didn’t cut it to the wire so I’m good. I decided to cut a plastic reflector down and it works great. I recommend using plastic reflectors because obviously it gives, unlike aluminum, had I kept the aluminum reflector, it would have cut further into the wire from turning the head to focus the light and remove it.

Curious, I wanted to try getting the most brightness in the smallest package, yet was unsure of runtime when using AA’s, so I decided to try a test. First of all let me say sorry about not taking pictures, they definitely would have helped, but the test was a spur of the moment thing I did while working at my desk to help any of those curious about the possibilities of this light. 

So I did a runtime test on my new Malkoff 2-3-4 cell module with 4 new Kirkland AA alkaline batteries (Costco) using 2 3AA to 1D (Litemania) cell adapters in a 2D Mag. The 2 empty cell places were bypassed with desoldering braid. I had no professional light measuring equipment, just my eyes, but the light ran at what I perceived as maximum brightness for about 1 hr, 20 mins, then it steadily declined where at 2 hours, the light was comparable in brightness to my P1D-CE at the 72 lumen mode. At 3 hours, the light declined to about the same in brightness as a nite-ize AA mag drop in, but not bluish and still had a nice hotspot. At about the 4 hour mark, the light was comparable in brightness to a mag solitaire where it didn’t appear to change as it passed the 5 and 6 hour mark, at which time I had to leave and I stopped the test. 

I did try 3C cells in a 2Dmag and the brightness is just slightly perceivably lower from the initial startup using the 4AA setup, yet obviously, the 3C cell setup would yield longer runtimes than using AA batteries.


----------



## Gene43 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow. Thank You. If you wouldn't mind logging into my website and posting (pasting) that as a review, I would sincerely appreciate it.

Thanks, Gene Malkoff


----------



## WadeF (Jun 8, 2007)

Has anyone compared Gene's drop-in to a Lumapower MRV to compare throw? Results?


----------



## Spordin (Jun 9, 2007)

Gene's website says the 3D drop-in is sold out. Did I miss something? Are these still available?


----------



## Gene43 (Jun 9, 2007)

I should have a good supply ready for sale by the second week in July.


----------



## scottaw (Jul 9, 2007)

Ahh the website is down, and word? I've been waiting patiently for weeks. Just kidding gene, hope the work is coming along well.


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 10, 2007)

I received the heatsinks and am patiently building and waiting. Of course the server is down for upgrades. And then they had to order parts................ Hopefully it will be back up soon and everything will be in order.


----------



## scottaw (Jul 10, 2007)

Sounds good Gene, good to hear everything is moving along. You gonna build that 500Ma or a multi stage yet?


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 13, 2007)

Well the website is still down. Its been a week. I just put some on EBay.


----------



## habibi (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Gene!

I am highly interested in one of your 2-3-4mag dropin modules. Saw them at e-bay. Would you deliver to Germany? Sent e-mail to your e-bay account...
Cheers from Germany


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 14, 2007)

Sorry I don't do overseas shipping at the moment. I know that Brozneo had some of my stuff shipped to New Zealand. You might conact him.

Gene


----------



## waynejitsu (Jul 14, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Well the website is still down. Its been a week. I just put some on EBay.





Can you PM a link..., I have been trying to get one for a loooong time


----------



## Alin10123 (Jul 14, 2007)

habibi said:


> Hi Gene!
> 
> I am highly interested in one of your 2-3-4mag dropin modules. Saw them at e-bay. Would you deliver to Germany? Sent e-mail to your e-bay account...
> Cheers from Germany



Hi habibi,
Please e-mail me regarding this.

thanks


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 14, 2007)

Here it is:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Malkoff-Devices...yZ106987QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Alin10123 (Jul 16, 2007)

Alin10123 said:


> Hi habibi,
> Please e-mail me regarding this.
> 
> thanks



Habibi,
tried to reply to your PM but your box is full.


----------



## habibi (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Alin...!

Sorry for the full box, pm sent!

Cheers from Germany


----------



## Matt Sutton (Jul 18, 2007)

Those new machined heatsinks look really good. So good, I broke down and ordered one. Anybody want a Terralux TLE-6EX cheap?


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 18, 2007)

I just bought one last night...I can't wait for it to get here!!! I'm so excited!!! :huh: This is the most I've spent on a flashlight, or drop in, but I have no regrets...I have little doubt that I made the right decision. After all...the flashaholics here are the toughest crowd to impress with a Mag drop-in (or anything else that emits photons), and I've read nothing but praise for everything Gene has done so far. It's also easy to see that he is a standup guy that isn't about to rip anyone off...I don't see how I could go wrong doing business with someone like that.:twothumbs

Like I said before...I REALLY can't wait for it to show up!!!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Woohoo! Just got one. Can't wait. 
THanks! I sent a note about the reflectors, too, in case you check here, first.


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 18, 2007)

If you need to contact me about a reflector please send the email to:

[email protected]

The website mailbox is down.

Gene


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, I have to say that I'm more than happy with my decision to buy Gene's drop-in...this thing ROCKS!!!:rock::rock::rock: I put it in my most beat up old 3D Mag (with 4Cs) because I love a "sleeper." :devil:





Yes, you are seeing correctly...that's one slightly warped Mag head! :duh2:








It even actually impressed my girlfriend...no easy feat BTW. She usually couldn't care less about my flashlights, she even says I'm kind of weird when it comes to them, but I couldn't get it away from her last night! We went up the canyon and I brought it along to put it through it's paces and it is now one seriously bright beater!!! It has AMAZING throw...funny, I used to be impressed with it's performance (when it was stock) all those years it competed for space in a five gallon bucket with wrenches, hammers, chisels, saws, pliers, etc. in the back of my work truck, now it looks like it could melt steel in comparison! I'm going to have to try it in one of my nicer mags to see how it throws with a straight head/reflector.

Gene is short for GENIUS!!! :bow: I am thoroughly impressed with the design, quality, craftsmanship and performance of your Device...not to mention, the best service I've ever had dealing with anyone on the Internet! FAST shipping, excellent packing job, great instructions and the "tool" used for seating the Device is even included! I hope you've applied for a patent for this thing...it really is a truly great invention!!!:goodjob:


Now all I need is the "C" version!  I don't suppose it's possible to make a version that will handle 9 volts for the popular 2C 3 X CR123 configuration? That would be an incredible light! :naughty:

Thanks Gene!


----------



## 021411 (Jul 22, 2007)

A 2C version would be killer. Come on Gene!!!! :naughty:


----------



## Matt Sutton (Jul 22, 2007)

I'd like to see Gene make a Tri-Cree drop-in optimized to run on 2 AW LI-ION C cells to keep the 2C form factor.
He could call it a R.O.M., or Roar of the Malkoff! :twothumbs


----------



## 021411 (Jul 22, 2007)

Matt Sutton said:


> I'd like to see Gene make a Tri-Cree drop-in optimized to run on 2 AW LI-ION C cells to keep the 2C form factor.
> He could call it a R.O.M., or Roar of the Malkoff! :twothumbs



:devil: That would be nice. I'd ditch my 2C ROP setup in a heartbeat.


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 22, 2007)

I really appreciate the kind words! BTW, I just ordered C sized heatsinks from the machine shop. I should have them in about a month. They will be machined from a solid piece of Structural Aircraft Grade 6063 T6 Aluminum. Oh, and yes the Patent has been applied for.

Gene


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW. Got the drop in over the weekend. Cut down the reflector (waiting on a well-done one from Gene as we speak!) and dropped it into an old 2D. Fantastic beam, great amount of light, and this on only 600mA. I'm going to use the good reflector in my 3d, and can't wait to see it shine at 1000mA. I am genuinely impressed, and could not be more pleased. Now, of course, I am thinking about getting another so I can have one in each Mag, as well as another p60 for the other surefire....
Gene, it's been a pleasure working with you and talking with you. I look forward to writing more when I have had the chance to pla...uh, work with the drop-ins in all form factors.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jul 23, 2007)

Finally managed to hit your site when you had them in stock!
 for 2 drop-ins through your site.


----------



## lumenal (Jul 23, 2007)

I've been using my Malkoff in my 4-D Mag, for a couple months now, and really like it. 

I alternate between the stippled, and smooth reflector, as both have their advantages.

The smooth one, of course, is _great_ for spotting and throw.

But the stippled one makes an absolute gorgeous beam. It cuts down on the throw, but its great for closer in.

Gene - its good to know that the C-sized heatsinks are being made.

Are you still using the driver that allows for up to 1000 mA? (Or more?)

My little 2-C has been patiently waiting for these...


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes, 1000ma will be the current.


----------



## barkingmad (Jul 23, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Sorry I don't do overseas shipping at the moment. I know that Brozneo had some of my stuff shipped to New Zealand. You might conact him.
> 
> Gene


 
Mind if I / we ask why - would love to buy one but would prefer it was shipped 'direct' - most people just use the flat-rate envelopes?

Any news on the tri-emitter drop-in?


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 23, 2007)

I am a redneck in the middle of reckneck Alabama. Whenever I try to ship overseas, it becomes a two hour ordeal at the local Post Office. I have a regular job and simply don't have the time to do it.

Gene


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 23, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> I am a redneck in the middle of reckneck Alabama. Whenever I try to ship overseas, it becomes a two hour ordeal at the local Post Office. I have a regular job and simply don't have the time to do it.
> 
> Gene


 
You're the smartest redneck I've ever seen...just ordered another from your site!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, just put it in the 3d with your reflector, and played in the basement for a little while...amazing. Looks great. THe hotspot is hotter than the light with optics I told you about last night, Gene. WIll it out-throw it outside...well, we'll have to wait for tonight...I'll let you know. Doon the p60 will come...then I'll need one more of each....what are you doing to me, man?


----------



## barkingmad (Jul 23, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> I am a redneck in the middle of reckneck Alabama. Whenever I try to ship overseas, it becomes a two hour ordeal at the local Post Office. I have a regular job and simply don't have the time to do it.
> 
> Gene


 
Thought it was just sticking it in a flat-rate envelope - but never having actually done it myself I can't really say for sure.

Shame though...


----------



## qip (Jul 23, 2007)

whats the max voltage this can take ......wondering if 4 aa e2 lithiums would work which are fresh start at 1.7 each so 6.8v total, would the extra .8v kill it


----------



## barkingmad (Jul 23, 2007)

barkingmad said:


> Any news on the tri-emitter drop-in?


 
Bump... :naughty:


----------



## Sgt Pinback (Jul 23, 2007)

Gene, your site refuses my cc (billing address in England) even though I want to send to a US address. Any way round this?

TIA.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello Gene,

Are you out of the drop-ins? When will you expect to have more?

Thanks


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 23, 2007)

Just came inside from playing with the 3d. Doesn't quite out-thorw the optic light, but gives off a MUCH nicer beam with may more usable beam. Fantastic product. Can't wait to put one of your p60's in a 9PD for a city light. 
Oh, and a tri-emitter...wow. I will take one, and will "volunteer" to test the prototype with pics vs other lights and your other drop-ins.


----------



## Ace12 (Jul 23, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> I am a redneck in the middle of reckneck Alabama.
> Gene


 

What Part of Alabama?


----------



## LiteFan (Jul 23, 2007)

Matt Sutton said:


> I'd like to see Gene make a Tri-Cree drop-in optimized to run on 2 AW LI-ION C cells to keep the 2C form factor.
> He could call it a R.O.M., or Roar of the Malkoff! :twothumbs


 
What he said:twothumbs. Somewhat off topic but waiting for darkness to play with my P60 dropin from Gene.



Toohotruk said:


> Now all I need is the "C" version!  I don't suppose it's possible to make a version that will handle 9 volts for the popular 2C 3 X CR123 configuration? That would be an incredible light! :naughty:


 
Ditto here also.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jul 23, 2007)

> a 2c version would be killer



I assume the current version would work fine with 2 of AW's Li Ion C cells.

Oops, maybe a bad assumption. How about 2 NiMH?


----------



## Bevo (Jul 23, 2007)

Just came in from lighting up the neighborhood with the drop-in mounted in a 3D. All I can say is WOW! We don't have street lights, and there's a thick layer of cloud cover tonight. Perfect conditions for testing...I had no problem seeing objects 1000 ft away. My neighbors love me....:wave:


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 24, 2007)

The max input for the IC's specs is 6v. The i/o caps are 6.3v. I don't know if it could take the extra voltage or not.

I will hopefully have more available in a couple days.

A market ready Tri-led is probably a month or so out.

A C sized dropin is about a month out.

I'm in Enterprise AL. SE corner of the state. I have a few chickens, a bird dog, a country girl to keep me in line, and a couple barefooted kids (7 and 8 yrs) who love to fish, ride four wheelers, and shoot guns.

Gene


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> A market ready Tri-led is probably a month or so out.


 
Can you spill any of the beans about this one? I'd love to have somehting else to wait for/drool over. I'm guessing it'll be more floody than the single with the big reflector? Maybe that could live in the 2d so the 3d can keep the thrower.


----------



## mrmike (Jul 24, 2007)

I finally got my hands on one of Gene's Mag drop-ins, and I have to say it's fantastic.

It's incredibly easy to install, stays oh-so cool, and I'm in awe of how white and bright it is (for an LED).

I know my ROP is brighter... but the fact that Gene's drop-in doesn't decrease in brightness for 6-hours on 3 cheap D-Cells (and I don't have to worry about it being a potential fire hazard) is hard to beat. 
Thanks Gene! :buddies:


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 24, 2007)

The tri-led puts out 1100ma per emitter in a 4D (720+ lumens). It very much resembles a car headlight except whiter. Throw is about 800+ feet with enough spill to light up my whole front yard. Runtime at the specified output is about 1 to 1 1/2 hrs on 4 D alkalines.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> The tri-led puts out 1100ma per emitter in a 4D (720+ lumens). It very much resembles a car headlight except whiter. Throw is about 800+ feet with enough spill to light up my whole front yard. Runtime at the specified output is about 1 to 1 1/2 hrs on 4 D alkalines.


 
Ah, crap...now I need to buy a 4D. LOL. 

Sounds good, Gene. I'll take one. Oh, and I'll need another reflector!


----------



## Orion (Jul 24, 2007)

I was lucky enough to hit the site at just the right time to get one of these Mag dropins. Now, . . . I just need to find a host with a nice color. Damn, how I wish I would have picked up a copper colered one when they had them at Target!!!


----------



## Ace12 (Jul 24, 2007)

Watch out for those Alabama twisters down there Gene. I have an Uncle that lives in Samson, not far from Enterprise. I in redneck country too. Far Northwest corner of Georgia


----------



## Rommul (Jul 24, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> A C sized dropin is about a month out.



Will there be an option to run 2 lithium ion batteries since that is what most people run in the Mag C?


----------



## qip (Jul 24, 2007)

argh you sold out already....just decided to get one and they're gone, planning on running it in 1Dmag cutdown with adapter 3aa on E2 or 4aa alks ....hope the next shipment will be here soon


----------



## Codeman (Jul 25, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> ...
> I'm in Enterprise AL. SE corner of the state. I have a few chickens, a bird dog, a country girl to keep me in line, and a couple barefooted kids (7 and 8 yrs) who love to fish, ride four wheelers, and shoot guns.
> ...



My mother's family live up close to Headland. I'll be sure to wave next time I drive through.

How's the school doing?


----------



## Orion (Jul 25, 2007)

I haven't purchased a host for this drop in yet. I know that the brightness level between the 2 cell and the 3 cell is specified. Is there any difference in brightness between the 3 cell and the 4 cell, or will the only difference be in runtime?


Edited to say: I realize that this may be covered somewhere in this thread, . . . . but 14 pages, . . . . . .!


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 25, 2007)

Output on 3 cells is 1000ma, 4 cells 1100ma. Barely noticable. The main difference is in runtime. 6 hrs. vs 8-10 hours at specified output.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jul 25, 2007)

Rommul said:


> Will there be an option to run 2 lithium ion batteries since that is what most people run in the Mag C?



If 6 volts is the max, I assume not. 1 would work with a spacer.


----------



## Orion (Jul 25, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Output on 3 cells is 1000ma, 4 cells 1100ma. Barely noticable. The main difference is in runtime. 6 hrs. vs 8-10 hours at specified output.



Thanks Gene! 

Now I just have to contemplate how I want to do this. If I want long and more runtime, or a little shorter and still great runtime? Tough one. . . . . very tough. :-/

What would you all suggest?


----------



## Matt Sutton (Jul 25, 2007)

> What would you all suggest?


If you're already $75 into the drop in, what's $16 for another host body?
Buy both!


----------



## Orion (Jul 25, 2007)

Ahhhhh, . . . . . . the mantra of the flashaholic. . . . . . "Buy both".


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Jul 29, 2007)

I just purchased one of the drop-ins from Gene for a mag and cannot wait to receive it. 
I had to make a really hard decision this morning to sell my McLuxIII PD which has been my EDC for the last year and a half to fund the drop-in. I have a new Fenix P1D-CE which is my new EDC and I know I will regret the sale of the PD but I believe the drop-in from Gene will make up for that.

Thanks

5.0Trunk


----------



## qip (Jul 29, 2007)

picked one up few days ago and its sold out again :thumbsup: genes business is booming , im guessin when he first told his wife , honey im selling flashlight parts she called him nuts now gene can laugh and gloat :twothumbs


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, I just got my second Mag drop-in from Gene the other day...once again, I am thrilled with the craftsmanship and performance! And now I can tell you from personal experience, that it is indeed a little brighter with 4 Cs than it is with 3 Ds...not a huge difference, but enough to make it worth the slight mods necessary to cram the 4 Cs into a 3D Mag...scraping the anodizing from the inside of the tailcap and slightly bending the spring and turning it upside down and adding a piece of 1" PVC pipe to hold the Cs in place. Makes for one AWESOME flashlight!:rock::rock::rock:

Another thing I noticed, is when you run it on 3 Ds for a longer period of time (30 mins. or so), the body of the light doesn't get as warm as it does when running Cs...makes sense, since the LED is getting more juice with the Cs. And the fact that it does get warm proves that the huge heatsink is working as designed.

The Malkoff Device is _the _ultimate Mag drop-in!

Gene is truly the "King of Seoul"!!!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 30, 2007)

ANybody feel like sharing EXACTLY what is involved in running 4 C's in a 3D? For the mod-scared among us????


----------



## JamisonM (Jul 30, 2007)

smokelaw1 said:


> ANybody feel like sharing EXACTLY what is involved in running 4 C's in a 3D? For the mod-scared among us????


You have to shorten the spring so it can sit in the space where the spare bulb would be in the tail cap. You can also use a piece of pvc so the batteries will be sit straight in the battery tube. I don't know what thickness of piping you'll need, but I"m sure if you take a battery to the hardware store and tell them about your needs; they'll be able to help you. I think you also have to remove the anodizing at the bottom of the tail cap as well. You can take care of that with lime or sandpaper from what I've heard.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 30, 2007)

Actually, I didn't have to cut the spring on my Mags...I was able to just flip it over and make a bend with pliers to make the "loop" small enough to make contact with the smaller bottom, or negative end of the C battery. Then I used a Dremel to scrape, or grind the anodizing out of the bottom of the tailcap, so it will make better contact.

1" Sch. 40 (common garden variety white) PVC pipe is perfect for holding C batteries in a D light.


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 30, 2007)

So I guess its a mod mod? I'm going to have to try it. I have 4 5000ma nimh C's begging for this.


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 30, 2007)

I just thought of something. When I come out with the C sized module. Would it be possible to fit 3 subC's in a 2 C or 4 subC's in a 3 C?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> I just thought of something. When I come out with the C sized module. Would it be possible to fit 3 subC's in a 2 C or 4 subC's in a 3 C?


 
Only one (fun) way to find out!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 30, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> I just thought of something. When I come out with the C sized module. Would it be possible to fit 3 subC's in a 2 C or 4 subC's in a 3 C?



Ehhhh, kinda. 23mm diameter 43mm length is average sub C and 26mm diameter 46mm length is an average C. To do 4 sub c's in a 3c mag you need to account for about 14mm of tailspring mod. 
Myself Id rather just get a 2C mag cut down and throw in an AW C Li-Ion. 

And I am really looking forward to the C cell drop-in by the way Gene. I going to have to beat up a few people in line to get one, (might have to do that for an SSC P60 drop-in too), but I'm gonna get my hands on one someday!


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 30, 2007)

PhantomPhoton said:


> And I am really looking forward to the C cell drop-in by the way Gene. I going to have to beat up a few people in line to get one, (might have to do that for an SSC P60 drop-in too), but I'm gonna get my hands on one someday!


 
I may be mistaken, but I believe Gene has a few of the P60s up for sale on his site right now...I would jump on one, but having just bought 2 of the Mag Drop-ins within the last couple of weeks, I'm pretty well tapped out right now!

Besides...I'm saving up for one of the "C" drop-ins in a few weeks!


----------



## Brozneo (Jul 31, 2007)

Yep Malkoff Dropins are awesome - I have one of the original drop ins, now I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE QUAD SSC DROP-IN!!!! I CAN'T WAIT!!!!

(Yes Im going crazy! Haha)


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 31, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> So I guess its a mod mod? I'm going to have to try it. I have 4 5000ma nimh C's begging for this.


 
WOW! Where did you find those? I saw some 2600ma (I think) NIMH Cs the other day somewhere and was wondering how they well would work...I didn't know they even made 5000ma Cs!

You'll have to let us know how they worked out.

BTW...thanks once again for the great service, you're the BEST!:goodjob:


----------



## greenstuffs (Jul 31, 2007)

Still have mine and is a keeper


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 31, 2007)

Nevermind...I found them! 

Guess I just need to keep my eyes open...


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 31, 2007)

Toohotruk said:


> I may be mistaken, but I believe Gene has a few of the P60s up for sale on his site right now...I would jump on one, but having just bought 2 of the Mag Drop-ins within the last couple of weeks, I'm pretty well tapped out right now!
> 
> Besides...I'm saving up for one of the "C" drop-ins in a few weeks!



My understanding is that those are cree-based drop ins, and I have a couple of those already. I want an SSC.
And yes, those multi-emitter will be nice as well, I'm sure. I'd take a C, a multi mag or a P60 to be honest, or in the true CPF afshon, all 3.


----------



## qip (Jul 31, 2007)

anyone know of a multi level switch i can use with a malkoff ,like a tailcap switch....i saw aw's switch which would be awesome if it didnt have soft start and the different lamp assembly


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 31, 2007)

PhantomPhoton said:


> My understanding is that those are cree-based drop ins, and I have a couple of those already. I want an SSC.
> And yes, those multi-emitter will be nice as well, I'm sure. I'd take a C, a multi mag or a P60 to be honest, or in the true CPF afshon, all 3.


 
It's funny that I hadn't noticed that they had CREE emitters before...somehow, I bet they still kick *ss!!!:naughty:


----------



## Orion (Jul 31, 2007)

Just picked mine up yesterday at the post office (it requires a signiture for delivery). Looks well made and I'm excited about being able to use it, but I'm not wanting to put it in just some boring black, blue, or red Mag. I'm currently seaking a better colored Mag to put this dropin into. My desire is for bronze or copper. I've yet to find one. I could just KICK myself for not getting one when Target had them.  I could even kick myself harder for not buying one when my ex wife (was married to her then) said I didn't need one.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 31, 2007)

Orion said:


> ...I could even kick myself harder for not buying one when my ex wife (was married to her then) said I didn't need one.


 
:lolsign::lolsign::lolsign:


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Aug 3, 2007)

I received Gene's Mag 2-3-4 Mag drop-in along with the cut down stock reflector yesterday and wanted to thank him for his great service and a very nice product. I bought a 2D Mag host for the drop-in and installation took a matter of minutes.
I fired up the light and was very impressed with how white the light is and I was very happy with the throw. Thanks Gene.


----------



## Orion (Aug 7, 2007)

Over the weekend, I bought a Pewter Maglite in 4D configuration for the Malkoff drop in. I cut down the reflector thing and put the dropin into the body. The centering of the LED post (and thus the LED) was lightly off, actually. It was causing a disunity in the beam. I "fixed it" by placing several pieces of black electrical tape on the outer area of the reflector, causing it to be pushed over just a bit in order to make it centered. I have it where it is at it's tightest focus and I can say that it is easily twice as bright at my other Maglite with the Hotlips heatsink and some bin of 3 watt Luxeon, also using the smooth Maglite reflector. So, very bright indeed!! 

I also, I ordered a stippled reflector and have it in a W2W 5 watt Luxeon and it gives it a nice wide area lighting.


----------



## daveman (Aug 7, 2007)

Orion said:


> Over the weekend, I bought a Pewter Maglite in 4D configuration for the Malkoff drop in...


Where did you buy yours from? I've been looking all over for a 2D Pewter, but no luck so far.


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 7, 2007)

daveman said:


> Where did you buy yours from? I've been looking all over for a 2D Pewter, but no luck so far.


http://store.irawoodinc.com/ma2cedflgrpe.html


----------



## daveman (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 8, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> So I guess its a mod mod? I'm going to have to try it. I have 4 5000ma nimh C's begging for this.


 
Hey Gene, 

I was just wondering if you ever tried them? If you did, how did it effect the brightness, runtime, etc, compaired with primaries?

Just curious...


----------



## Orion (Aug 8, 2007)

daveman said:


> Where did you buy yours from? I've been looking all over for a 2D Pewter, but no luck so far.




Got mine at Walmart, actually.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Aug 9, 2007)

Toohotruk said:


> I may be mistaken, but I believe Gene has a few of the P60s up for sale on his site right now...



Does anybody know if those are compatible with the Winelight E2E?


----------



## grnamin (Aug 9, 2007)

Please disregard. I answered the wrong question.


----------



## Gene43 (Aug 9, 2007)

I use nimh cells in several of my personal lights. They work fine.


----------



## Codeman (Aug 9, 2007)

Orion said:


> Got mine at Walmart, actually.



Me too.


----------



## dash8 (Aug 10, 2007)

Woohoo! finally snagged a mag drop in. Got notification from Gene that he just put 5 more on his site and pulled the trigger on the Paypal faster than ever before, checked back on his site right after I did and they're sold out, whew! 

:huh:


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 10, 2007)

Just a random thought, but will there be a Rebel 100 Drop-in (yes I understand it is a pain to solder)?


----------



## qip (Aug 11, 2007)

I LOVE this driver , im sure it works all the way down to .8 volts....and to my surprise it can work as 1D as well .....got my 1D mag with 1D & 2D extension so this way i can use 1,2,3,4 cell if needed but mainly i plan on using 1D size with 3aa 

anyway i was multimetering this thing and on 2 cell "old maxell "it powers 900ma on 1.3v batteries nearly 1a on fresh 2 cells "rayovacs" and on a fresh 1 D it pulls 8-900 as well and respectfully bright for 1D , also on 1 maxell @1.3v it still pushed 700ma but who knows how long it will last on 1 cell but still its nice to know this can do 1D...i did give it also a 1D duracell which was nearly dead at 1v and it measured 200ma and a very usefull low setting ....bottom line if this can go down to .8v the runtime will be great


----------



## Gene43 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks qip, alot of blood, sweat, and tears in that driver. I doubt if I will use a rebel, but never say never.


----------



## scottaw (Aug 12, 2007)

Gene, getting one of your dropins is like trying to catch a leprechaun....


----------



## beach honda (Aug 15, 2007)

Drop Ins Are in stock.... just got one!!


----------



## ispayboy (Aug 16, 2007)

could you post the link where to get one...newbie here...and I really like to get one of 'em maglite drop-in.....


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 16, 2007)

ispayboy said:


> could you post the link where to get one...newbie here...and I really like to get one of 'em maglite drop-in.....


 

Click here: http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/...ts_new&zenid=3400f98176c071732a6373e739f8b51e

And welcome to CPF! :wave:


----------



## ispayboy (Aug 17, 2007)

Toohotruk said:


> Click here: http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/...ts_new&zenid=3400f98176c071732a6373e739f8b51e
> 
> And welcome to CPF! :wave:


 
Gee, thanks.......:twothumbs


----------



## dash8 (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok I've had the Malkoff drop in for a few days now and here's what I think. 

First the service, I'm surprised, I ordered this on 8/10 and it's in my hands in Hawaii on the 13th. The well packaged module came in a box that was postmarked on the 10th, the day I ordered it. Also in the box was a tool to help install it, instructions and a handwritten thank you from Gene on the reciept. Service like this is rare these days. :thumbsup: 

Now for the module. This has got to be the easiest mod on a maglite for the lumens the light puts out. I have done a few SNII clones for people using 3 primary lithiums a DB1000 and usually a WXOT or similar Luxeon. Those were nice and bright, but this module tops those no problem and it's running alkalines. Very impressive. At first I installed it in a 3D, but I'd rather have something not quite so bulky, no problem, popped the module out per Gene's instructions and found a new home for it here:







4 rechargable AA's and aimed at the ceiling about 8 feet away:






If I don't need it at retina burning intensity simply remove the 4 AA carrier and install 1 D cell and it works great. 

:twothumbs


----------



## qip (Aug 18, 2007)

have you tried 3aa in E2 lithiums , they may fair better in runtime compared to alks , thats my plan in 1d like you


----------



## dash8 (Aug 18, 2007)

qip said:


> have you tried 3aa in E2 lithiums , they may fair better in runtime compared to alks , thats my plan in 1d like you



Haven't tried 3AA's, I'd need a dummy cell but I was thinking about 3C's in a 2D. I don't know if I'll do that though, I like the 1D size light.  I hope he comes out with a C mag module.


----------



## Gene43 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks, For the kind words. The C should be out first of September.


----------



## beach honda (Aug 18, 2007)

Can't wait 4 mine! Anyday.....


----------



## beach honda (Aug 19, 2007)

Anymore beamshots\reviews?

-chris

P.S. Gene just put a few more on his site

www.malkoffdevices.com


----------



## WadeF (Aug 19, 2007)

beach honda said:


> Anymore beamshots\reviews?


 
I have one of his earlier drop-ins (1000mA max). Here is a bounce test shot compared with the TerraLUX 6EXB drop-in:

Gene's:





TerraLUX 6EXB:


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Aug 28, 2007)

I ordered one, too, and I am so excited!

I have this old red Mag I bought maybe...seven years ago? Hasn't seen use in forever, and it looks all beat up. Just sitting there, all lonely on the dresser.
The tailcap is tough to unscrew (some sort of lube needed, perhaps?) but Gene's drop-in will add life to a flashlight I had left behind years ago...

LEDAdd1ct


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 28, 2007)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I ordered one, too, and I am so excited!
> 
> I have this old red Mag I bought maybe...seven years ago? Hasn't seen use in forever, and it looks all beat up. Just sitting there, all lonely on the dresser.
> The tailcap is tough to unscrew (some sort of lube needed, perhaps?) but Gene's drop-in will add life to a flashlight I had left behind years ago...
> ...


 
The first one I bought was put in a totally thrashed, beat-to-hell black 3D Mag: 

 

I love the look on people's faces when they turn it on! It doesn't throw quite as far as the second Malkoff I bought and put in my nicest 3D Mag, due to a slightly warped head on the beater (I think it may have been run over by a pickup truck at some point), but it's still VERY cool!

I just LOVE a "sleeper," don't you?


----------



## Spordin (Aug 30, 2007)

So do you email him asking to be contacted when more are in stock? Or do you just visit his site twice a day to watch for them?


----------



## Gene43 (Aug 30, 2007)

Create an acct with a login at the website. Make sure you are subscribed to the newsletter. You will get a headsup email when more are available.

Gene


----------



## andyr354 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have one of the older design ones in a 3D and it has become my favorite lights. I has got quite a bit of use doing mechanical work and some camping, still on the same 3 cheap Everactive cells that were in with the incan bulb for a while.

I am eagerly awaiting the C model if it will work well in a 2C. I have several hosts to select from.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Aug 30, 2007)

Toohotruk said:


> The first one I bought was put in a totally thrashed, beat-to-hell black 3D Mag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I love a light that no one suspects, and I "suspect" that this will turn out very nicely indeed!  I keep thinking that I should buy a nicer host for it, but then I realize, "when it's dark...does it really matter?" And then I pocket that money for a future light...

LEDAdd1ct


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, last night I noticed that Gene had changed the pictures of his drop-ins on his site. The heatsinks are now made of aluminum! I considered mentioning my discovery here last night, but then I got thinking about it...I decided I would keep quiet about it, because I knew that the long awaited C cell drop-ins HAD to be put up for sale soon and it would really p*ss me off if I would have spilled the beans and then have them all get scooped up by my fellow flashaholics on here before I got mine! 

Well, I have mine ordered (YEEESSSS!!!!!), so now I can talk about it! I think it's kind of cool that they are now made of aluminum, that makes my copper ones kind of special...just think of it, years from now, I'll mention that my D cell Malkoffs are both copper and it will be like, "WOW, those are some of the first one's he ever made, bet they're worth something now!" Pretty cool, eh?:nana:

I do have a question for Gene...I presume that the C cell versions will handle 6V max, just like the Ds, right? If that's the case, do you think it will be alright to use 2 CR123s with one dummy cell in my 2C Mag? :naughty: That is my plan, unless you think it's a bad idea.


----------



## qip (Sep 12, 2007)

also noticed the wide platform the led rest on now...im currently trying to get an aluminum Heavy stipple reflector and usually everyone who sells them come with small hole bulb openings, the copper one would have no issues i see but the new aluminum base might not fit ...good thing i got me a copper


----------



## Gene43 (Sep 12, 2007)

Two cr123 primaries will be fine. It is the same driver. The driver is now mounted in the center post. That is the reason for the wider base. I believe that a 3xsubC stick (somewhat like a Streamlight Stinger) will fit in a 2 C for full output (maybe someone can verify this). I switched to the aluminum because it is more available, but I didn't skimp. It a 6063 T6 structural aircraft grade aluminum.Gene


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 12, 2007)

COOL!!! I am really excited!!! There are so many different battery possibilities with the 2C form factor, it'll be interesting to try a few different configurations, to see which performs best. 

I wasn't worried when I saw the aluminum...I have no doubt we are still getting top notch materials and craftsmanship as usual.

BTW...thanks for the lower price for the C! Gene, you're the BEST!!! :bow::bow::bow:

Now to make that dummy cell...


----------



## Rommul (Sep 12, 2007)

Just managed to finally snag one of the D dropins.

Requested to have my reflector stippled.


----------



## scottaw (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, this is the second time this has happened. Just went to the website, and they're there WOOHOO.....oh wait, i bought an L1 yesterday and im broke til this weekend. I'm just gonna sit here and watch them fly away....bye bye little dropins.....


----------



## Buck91 (Sep 13, 2007)

Dumb question, I know... but whats the website URL? I still don't know all the custom makers and dealers that hang around here.


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Sep 13, 2007)

Buck91 said:


> Dumb question, I know... but whats the website URL? I still don't know all the custom makers and dealers that hang around here.



http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/index.php


----------



## beach honda (Sep 13, 2007)

Gene, glad to see that shop shop is still churning out good things!

Looks like the design has changed slightly, (aluminum sink and relocated driver) but same ol' malkoff goodness!

When might we be seeing more prototypes?

-Chris

p.s. my 3 drop ins are seeing daily use, thanks!


----------



## Gene43 (Sep 13, 2007)

I should have a few Streamlight Stinger dropins fitted with a Rebel 100 in the very near future. The prototype I built out throws my mags and has a warmer tint.

Gene


----------



## 021411 (Sep 13, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> I should have a few Streamlight Stinger dropins fitted with a Rebel 100 in the very near future. The prototype I built out throws my mags and has a warmer tint.
> 
> Gene


 
Patiently waiting.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rommul (Sep 13, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> I should have a few Streamlight Stinger dropins fitted with a Rebel 100 in the very near future. The prototype I built out throws my mags and has a warmer tint.
> 
> Gene



Eagerly awaiting the tri-seoul dropins I am.


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 13, 2007)

dash8 said:


> Ok I've had the Malkoff drop in for a few days now and here's what I think.
> 
> First the service, I'm surprised, I ordered this on 8/10 and it's in my hands in Hawaii on the 13th. The well packaged module came in a box that was postmarked on the 10th, the day I ordered it. Also in the box was a tool to help install it, instructions and a handwritten thank you from Gene on the reciept. Service like this is rare these days. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



awesome setup!


----------



## qip (Sep 13, 2007)

1d malkoff with extensions to run 2,3,4d, other lights you see are 2d with diamond zetex module ,3d with 1ext running 6ex

i have 3aa & 4aa battery holders for options in malkoff


----------



## Brozneo (Sep 14, 2007)

Rommul said:


> Eagerly awaiting the tri-seoul dropins I am.


 
Ditto they will be great!


----------



## democopy (Sep 15, 2007)

Brozneo said:


> Ditto they will be great!


How long before we see these tri-seoul drop-in?

Thanks


----------



## SR.GRINGO (Sep 16, 2007)

democopy said:


> How long before we see these tri-seoul drop-in?
> 
> Thanks


 

I'm looking forward to this as well.:twothumbs How many volts will it be able to handle? I was wondering about using a cut down mag with some 17670's....


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, I now have a new favorite light...thanks to Gene! Just received my C Mag drop-in and I put it in a 2C light with 2 CR123 primaries and a "dummy" cell (actually a ground down brass closet bolt with a couple of brass washers and some brass nuts) and it's AWESOME!!! :rock::rock::rock:

Once again, Gene (and his wife) did a great job getting it shipped quickly and it was packed even better than the last two I bought from him! This time it came with a hand written note from his wife...now _thats _fast, friendly service! :goodjob:

Now I just can't wait until it gets dark! :naughty:


----------



## Gene43 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks, I sincerely appreciate it!

Gene


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 18, 2007)

Gene, 

I was just about to order some CR123 primaries and I figured I'd look at what RCR123s were available first and I found these: http://www.all-battery.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=521

Could I use a couple of those? Or do they have way too much voltage with a full charge? What if you let them "rest" for a day or even a few days?

Or does anyone know for sure if three sub-Cs will fit in a 2C Mag?


----------



## err0r (Sep 22, 2007)

I suppose all those who have signed up to http://www.malkoffdevices.com/ would already know that there are now more drop-ins available. If not, get in quick, you'll be sad if you miss it!

Once again thanks Gene for making these available!


----------



## habibi (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi all!

Since last week i own a Mag SSC P4 dropin. The first one did not work correct. I sent it back to Gene, he sent a replacement dropin to me. Delivery was superfast, 5 days from USA to Germany.... The new one works fantastic. Host is a shortened 1 d Mag. It contains 3 AA-size NiMh in an Elektrolumens adapter.
Pure white light, brighter than my TerraLux Dropin.
Fantastic work und service from Gene!!!!

Cheers from Germany


----------



## NA8 (Sep 22, 2007)

Toohotruk said:


> Could I use a couple of those? Or do they have way too much voltage with a full charge?



I recall Gene saying not to go over 6 volts or you'll fry the electronics. The drop in was originally for 2-3 D&C cells as I recall and then was bumped up to 6v for 4 D&C cells. 

It sounded like it was a tight fit too (max input voltage spec on an IC chip or some such thing).


----------



## Gene43 (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes I'm afraid 6v is the absolute max. The IC will not tolerate anymore unless the draw pulls the voltage down to be within spec.


----------



## nanotech17 (Sep 23, 2007)

habibi said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Since last week i own a Mag SSC P4 dropin. The first one did not work correct. I sent it back to Gene, he sent a replacement dropin to me. Delivery was superfast, 5 days from USA to Germany.... The new one works fantastic. Host is a shortened 1 d Mag. It contains 3 AA-size NiMh in an Elektrolumens adapter.
> Pure white light, brighter than my TerraLux Dropin.
> ...



i thot he don't deliver oversea


----------



## NA8 (Sep 23, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Yes I'm afraid 6v is the absolute max. The IC will not tolerate anymore unless the draw pulls the voltage down to be within spec.



Hopefully that IC is conservatively rated for those of us with 4 cell lights 

I was thinking of going to Nimh for 4.8v, but when I saw the output at 6v, I was like Homer with a donut.


----------



## habibi (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Nanotech17!

You are right, generally Gene does not deliver overseas. The first dropin was delivered via cpf-member Unforgiven, he sent it further to Germany! The replacement was delivered direct from Gene to me!

Cheers from Germany


----------



## jbviau (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually Gene's website (Malkoff Devices) now says that he *will* deliver overseas. Check it out...


----------



## Brozneo (Sep 23, 2007)

habibi said:


> Hi Nanotech17!
> 
> You are right, generally Gene does not deliver overseas. The first dropin was delivered via cpf-member Unforgiven, he sent it further to Germany! The replacement was delivered direct from Gene to me!
> 
> Cheers from Germany


 
I also had unforgiven 'buy' me a drop-in and he sent it to New Zealand! Excellent service


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 23, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Yes I'm afraid 6v is the absolute max. The IC will not tolerate anymore unless the draw pulls the voltage down to be within spec.


 
That's what I figured. Oh well, I'm pretty happy using CR123 primaries...at first, I was concerned with run time, but it seems to do pretty well, I'm still on my first set of batteries and I've used it quite a bit. I just LOVE the 2C form factor and armed with a Malkoff running at 6V...OH BABY!!! :rock::rock::rock:

I would be interested if somebody with the knowledge and skills would do a run time test on this setup, just out of curiousity... 

I also looked at sub Cs, and I just don't think three of them will fit in a 2C, but I stand to be corrected.


----------



## Gene43 (Sep 23, 2007)

Three 1/2 sub C's will work. Something similar to the cells used in a Streamlight Stinger.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 26, 2007)

So, is there such a thing as a 1/2 sub C NIMH? If there is, where would I find such a beast?

I've done some searching and I can find the NiCad version, but not NIMHs. How would the NiCads perform?

Anyone? :shrug:


----------



## arty (Sep 29, 2007)

These are great LEDs and Gene provides fine service - he stands behind his products and makes sure the customer gets an excellent product.

Has anyone used these for a long time in 4Ds? I put mine in a 3D and will try it out tonight when walking the dog. I wondered if there were a shift in tint over time with lots of heavy use in a 4D....many months.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Sep 29, 2007)

Arty...

As you said, these drop-ins from Gene are excellent. Back at the beginning of August I configured my 2D to accept 3Cs and I used the light constantly since then in short burst ~2-3 minutes. The tint has remained the same until 2 nights ago when I turned it on and noticed it wasn't as bright and within a few minutes you can see the beam go dimmer and dimmer until it was probably just a few lumens. I knew the batteries were drained so I put in 3 new Cs and I had my bright light back. When the C drop-in become available again, im going to snatch one up. 

Thanks


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 29, 2007)

I have a 3D using 4Cs and I'm on my third set of batteries, which probably adds up to about 12 hours use and it's just as bright now as my new "C" Malkoff is running on 2 CR123 lithium primaries. I have run it from short bursts to fairly long periods at a time (up to about 45 minutes) with no dimming, or shift in tint whatsoever.


----------



## JamisonM (Sep 30, 2007)

arty said:


> These are great LEDs and Gene provides fine service - he stands behind his products and makes sure the customer gets an excellent product.
> 
> Has anyone used these for a long time in 4Ds? I put mine in a 3D and will try it out tonight when walking the dog. I wondered if there were a shift in tint over time with lots of heavy use in a 4D....many months.


I doubt you have to worry about Gene's drop-in shifting in tint. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the main reason SSC's shift in tint is because of their heat sensitive phosphor. The huge heatsink that you get with Gene's drop-in prevents this by taking heat off the emitter and transferring it to the maglite's battery tube.


----------



## NA8 (Sep 30, 2007)

JamisonM said:


> I doubt you have to worry about Gene's drop-in shifting in tint. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the main reason SSC's shift in tint is because of their heat sensitive phosphor. The huge heatsink that you get with Gene's drop-in prevents this by taking heat off the emitter and transferring it to the maglite's battery tube.



As I understand it, you'll still get a tint shift over the first 1000 hours and some corresponding loss of perceived visible output. Just the nature of the phosphor beast. However, I'm not any expert here. Check out the very bottom of this page for a graph. His test LED is probably better heatsinked and cooled than the Malkoff in a Maglite head. Lot of reading on that page. 

http://www.molalla.net/~leeper/seoulmy.htm

I wouldn't worry about it though, as good as the Malkoff dropin is, you'll probably be replacing it in a few years with some incredible new technology. We're not talking about xenon bulbs with 55 minute run times anymore


----------



## arty (Sep 30, 2007)

1000 hours equals about 6 years of walking the dog twice each night. 
I think that I can live with that.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 12, 2007)

I recently bought 6 Titanium C6000 NIMHs from Amondotech.com...four for my 3D Malkoff and two for my 2C Malkoff. Then I realized that the cheapo Harbor Freight battery charger wasn't going to cut it with those high capacity cells, so I bought this charger:

http://store.batteryspecialists.com/ap20201.html

It arrived Tuesday morning and I charged up all of my new 6,000 mAh cells. I figured that even though the instructions for the charger say that there is no need to discharge them for the first couple of cycles, it wouldn't hurt them any if I did run them down before I charge them back up.

I was surprised at how bright the little 2C was with a couple of the new cells...in fact, with my UCL lens (cracked, but still useable) installed, it throws about the same as the 3D with four new alky cells and a plastic lens! The second surprise came when I decided to run it through the first charge...I turned it on and left it on for 2 hrs straight, then I turned it off and went to bed, because I didn't want to just leave it on and over-discharge the new batteries. I turned it on again when I got home from work and it ran for another 1 1/2 hrs before it finally started to dim! I wouldn't be surprised to see a good 3 to 4 1/2 hour actual runtime with these babies! (Today, I turned it on with fully charged cells, and it ran for about 4 hrs 10 min. before it started to dim...that's what I call decent runtime with maximum brightness!!!)

Then I started "exercising" the four new cells in my trusty 3D. WOW! It doesn't take long before that big copper heatsink starts to really do it's job! You can REALLY tell the difference between alkys and the NIMHs! The whole head of the light gets pretty warm after only fifteen or twenty minutes...it never got hot, just very warm. Using alkys, you can feel _some _warmth between the head and switch after 30 minutes or so, but nothing like the Titanium Cs! Guess the new NIMHs really pour the juice to that bad *** emmiter! It seems to be quite a bit brighter with the Titanium Cs. And to think, I was worried there would be _less _output using rechargeables! And I wouldn't dare guess what the runtime is going to be in this configuration! Needless to say, it's going to take a good long while before I need to recharge this set!

I'm telling you...if you have a Mag with a Malkoff, GET SOME OF THESE BATTERIES!!! And an appropriate charger (I think this is a MUST with these cells...using my cheapo charger, the 2C wasn't nearly as bright as it was when I charged the cells with the AccuPower 20)...they are THE hot ticket (no pun intended) with Gene's "D" drop-in!!! :rock::rock::rock:


----------

